# Bear Camp - 2011-12 in the books...



## Marlin_444

Friday 3/23 - Sunday 3/25...

Join us for the Spring Turkey Hunt on the mountain; it aint Bear Huntin...  

Gobblers all around us...







*V*

***********************************************

All Done but one...

* Bow - 09/10/2011 DONE
* Black Powder - 10/15/2011- DONE
* Modern Gun - 10/22/2011 - DONE
* End of Season - 12/03/2011 - DONE

Coming up...  Turkey Season Opener - 03/24...

Review previous years posts - 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452211

Let us all know your planning, questions, observations and opinions...

NOTE: Roll Call begins 30+/- days from opener - 

- Bow 8/10'ish
- BP and Modern 9/15'sh

Some of the highlights to expect - 

Primitive Camping, water from a jug and a hand held toilet = Shovel (please keep seperate);  Great Campfires where lotsa yarn is spun  (you know them things that male cows leave in a field); especially if someone's Brother in Law shows up.  Then there's the Wildgame Grillin.  Nose spray, ear plugs and or phones  helpful but not required!

Then there's the real reason for doing this - The North Georgia Mountain Hunting...

**********************************************

*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

*Deer Season in Alabama...*

Hey All - 

OK, lesson learned about disposable camera's...  Use them for a trip and then get the film developed ASAP...  I lost all of the pics I took from my 9 day Bear Hunt in the Jacks Gap area of North Georgia this season... 

I did however have deer pics on the camera...  Here is the one of "Shorty" my Custom '71 Marlin 444s and the last two does I popped on January 22nd...  






I will be picking them up from the processor next weekend...

This is the 2nd doe on my first day of Muzzle Loader Season (11/17)  at "Smith Lake" (Yellowcreek Hunting Club in Houston, AL), took her with my CVA Optima Pro Magnum, clean pass through shoulder to shoulder at 100 yards with 150 grains (three pellets) T7 and a 270 Grain Powerbelt Paltinum - 






This Butterball Nanny was taken at 150 yards with my Browning 300 Win Mag using Federal Fusion 165 Grainer - 






It was a bountiful season for my "Trophy Room" (aka Freezer)... WOO HOO!!!

Post some of your favorite pics from this season...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I'm for Turkey opener !!!!!
Really bummed out I missed the fun in 2010,
but glad you had a great season.......

Look forward to seeing the Outlaws again !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

7Mag Hunter said:


> I'm for Turkey opener !!!!!
> Really bummed out I missed the fun in 2010,
> but glad you had a great season.......
> 
> Look forward to seeing the Outlaws again !!!!



Hey we have gone straight.   No tickies this past year 




at least that anyone fessed up too.


----------



## Marlin_444

No infractions... 

Admitted to...  

We did shoot the Bear Decoy bout a thousand times...   

But hey, It's all good!!! 

Hey Bowstring, where are you Brutha? 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Bowstring, where are you Brutha?
> 
> 
> Jack is a Turkey magnet...We bumped some
> everytime we went to the woods.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I looked out the front window Sunday about 4 and there was a small flock under the oak tree.   :woooohooooo:


----------



## Marlin_444

Now, dang...  I gotta get the long bow out and practice... Time to work up a load & pattern the 12 GA muzzle stuffer too...  I want to bring my Son-in-law out with me...  We deer hunted, but he did not see anything...  I did but the two does were too small (Yearlings), I put momma in the freezer earlier    ...  Won't be long now...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Sucks you lost all your pics from last year.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Sucks you lost all your pics from last year.


 
Oh well...  

Memories will last a life time...

It'll soon be time to make new ones!!!

No sense in looking backwards too much

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## ranger374

hope to be there

hate you lost all the pics ron.  guess it's a good thing you didn't get a big ole bear, or you would be pestering us to send you some pics

has anyone mentioned doing a scouting trip before Turkey day opens??  hopefully i can make it. 

 i was registered for a fire class that week, but got put on a waiting list, so hopefully i can make it up there.


----------



## ranger374

as far as season pics go, i should have one of a big ole bear, but-well you know how that went

anyways, i did add a deer to the trophy wall, and 2 slick heads to the freezer.

when trapping season ends in a couple of weeks, i'll post a season end pic of those too.

anyways here's my little old deer


----------



## Marlin_444

Howard, nobody can take away that RUSH you had when you pulled the trigger - - You got the KA BOOM but unfortunately not the PLOP...  

New season is upon us soon... 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> anyways here's my little old deer





Little ole Deer !!!!  Little ole Deer !!!!!

Thats a blinkin MONSTER !!!!!

Congrats !!!!!! Is that a GA deer ??????
Man.......


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> Little ole Deer !!!!  Little ole Deer !!!!!
> 
> Thats a blinkin MONSTER !!!!!
> 
> Congrats !!!!!! Is that a GA deer ??????
> Man.......




yeah, it's a GA deer.  never knew he was around till the day i shot him.  the fella hunting behind us had a BIG 8 pt on his camera that he had been getting pics of all year, but never saw this one.  guess the rut got him moving out of his home range and i was just at the right place at the right time.  now i got another taxidermy bill


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Y'all - 

Hokked up with Pnome at BPS yesterday, I was in town to get my taxes done (been using same person for 15 years) and My Sister in Law (Morrow Mustang Class '84) hsd her Mustang Mayhem birthday wing ding at the Wishing Well in Stockbridge last night... My wife graduated from Morrow High in the class of '79...

Hope to see y'all March 26th and 27th for Turkey Day opener at the end of 296...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Turkey Hunt / Planning Weekend*

Hey All -  

I hit 49 on March 1, 2011 and I am excited about it!  

Why you might ask...  Well,  who ever the BIG guy is;  he is seeing fit allow me to see another Turkey Season... 

This year a few of us Bear Huntin Fools have decided to hit 296 for the opener! 

Bring any new (or old) toys and we'll do some target practice  

We'll do a roll call in a couple weeks... 

See you in the woods...  

Ron


----------



## Eddy M.

""I hit 49 on March 1, 2011 and I am excited about it! ""   Dang Ron I barely remember when I was 49      Happy B'day ya youngster


----------



## Marlin_444

Eddy M. said:


> ""I hit 49 on March 1, 2011 and I am excited about it! ""   Dang Ron I barely remember when I was 49      Happy B'day ya youngster



Hey Brother Eddie -

Today I am 17 - 32 years later...






Age is indeed like Mind over matter...  If you don't mind it don't matter...

I woke up this morning excited to get the day started, hugged my wife before she was out the door for work; then lit a candle of Joy and Concern for the World, our GREAT Country and our Soldiers fighting for our freedom... 

My daughter hugged my neck as she was leaving for classes at The University of Alabama...  

God is indeed good... I look forward to seeing you all soon!!!

SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Nice bow tie!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Nice bow tie!



A group of Bear Hunting friends went Bear hunting and paired off in twos for the day. That night, Ron, one of the hunters returned alone, staggering under the weight of an 300 pound Bear. 

"Where's Joe?" the others asked. 

"Joe had a stroke of some kind.  He's a couple of miles back up the trail," Ron replied. 

"You left Joe laying out there and carried the Bear back?" they inquired.

"A tough call," nodded Ron. "But I figured no one is going to steal Joe!" 

**********************************************

SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Georgia Turkey Season Opener - March 26th and 27th 2011...*

Georgia Turkey Season Opener - March 26th and 27th 2011...

Who is planning t be with us - 

************************

Marlin_444 & Son in law (Timmay  )
pnome & "say hello to my little friend"
gobbleinwoods - a "definate maybe"


----------



## pnome

Looking forward to it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I am a definite maybe.


----------



## pnome

I'll be bringing a friend with me.


----------



## Marlin_444

Grill-ables may have to be picked up, will be traveling in Tennessee before I get there... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

No deerburgers?!?!?  That gives me a sad.


----------



## Marlin_444

Maybe I can do a work around...  My BIL may be with me...  He has two freezers full    

Definately a weekend for some Rich & Rare... 

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

I'll be packing some burgers for the cooler... 

Hope everyone's at 296 Friday night...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Truck is packed, working my way through Nashville, Knoxville and Chattanooga to get into camp maybe 5:30 or 6:00ish on Friday 3/25...

NOTE: Burgers are packed in the cooler and sum buddy needs to pick up some buns, cheese, mayo, catsoup etc. ...

WOO HOO...

See y'all at camp...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Truck is packed, working my way through Nashville, Knoxville and Chattanooga to get into camp maybe 5:30 or 6:00ish on Friday 3/25...
> 
> NOTE: Burgers are packed in the cooler and sum buddy needs to pick up some buns, cheese, mayo, catsoup etc. ...
> 
> WOO HOO...
> 
> See y'all at camp...
> 
> Ron



I'll get the fixin's


----------



## ranger374

alright guys, not gonna be able to make it.  broke my wrist.  

looks like ya'll are gonna get some rain tomorrow.  hopefully it will hold off long enough for at least the morning hunt.

i expect to see some nice turkey pics.

good to talk to you today ron.  hope to make it up there for the next scouting trip--never too early  to start planning one of those.

if ya'll need anything--a weather report or anything else let me know and  i'll see what i can do!!!

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

I saw one Saturday AM but allowed my Brother in Law to go for it; unable to score but it was good to see one...

Joe (pnome) scored on a 8" bearded 3/4" hooker this morning in the area where I got my Bear...

He'll be posting pics...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

As always it was a pleasure to share camp. Pic is posted in the turkay forum.


----------



## ranger374

COOL.  glad ya'll got one.  nice bird joe.  sure wish i could have made it up there. 

 did anyone get the BIG steak and eat all of it at the deer lodge??

ron did you ever get in touch with ripplerider??

oh BTW, it rained like HECK here last night--did yall get wet, or have to camp in the trucks??

oh yeah Ron were you wearin the 3 amigos hat when you saw the turkey


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Nice bird pnome.

Glad ya'll fought the rain.   I looked at the weather and a full Sunday here and decided for one night I could get wet here.


----------



## Marlin_444

I had my Borther in Law in tow...  Let's just say the the 20 year old K-Mart Tent stayed dry but the odor from my BIL was unique to that occaision...

Got Jeff's Digits and put a Text into him, will be calling him - We did have two nice Fires at camp thanks to Joes "Wood Drying" technique called Coleman Fuel... 

Joe and I had the T-Bone, Brother-in-law went with the Seafood Plate...  All the meat (less the fat) came off of the T-Bone for me, I did have two Butter/Sourcream laden bites of my Tater...

Rich & Rare made an apperance each night with a splash of Coke Zero, but no "Tres Amigos" hats were at camp atall...

I want to plan one more trip up to 296 (which I have found out it is actually "Bob's Creek 1") before Turkey Season is over...  

We did get a chance to empty two boxes of 308's through my DPMS LR 10, gonna tune it up and get it ready for Bear Season!!!

Any Holiday Weekends tween now and then?

Gobble-Gobble and go get'em...

See you in the woods...


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Job Joe!







Little "Smoke on the Water" & "Fire on the Mountain" music in the background Joe... 

Classic Blue Head hunting pic... 

When we gonna head back up???

Awning & table coming this time...

Let's make a plan...

WOO HOO!!!

Ron


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> I want to plan one more trip up to 296 (which I have found out it is actually "Bob's Creek 1") before Turkey Season is over...
> 
> We did get a chance to empty two boxes of 308's through my DPMS LR 10, gonna tune it up and get it ready for Bear Season!!!
> 
> Any Holiday Weekends tween now and then?
> 
> Gobble-Gobble and go get'em...
> 
> See you in the woods...



did your BIL sleep with shooting muffs on???

well, i'm outta work for 10 wks  so i guess i can find a day or two

just let me know.  we could hunt in the AM and mabye do some trout fishing in the afternoon(i think i can cast left handed)--mmmmm fried fresh trout and turkey anybody hungry???


----------



## Marlin_444

Marlin_444 said:


> Good Job Joe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little "Smoke on the Water" & "Fire on the Mountain" music in the background Joe...
> 
> Classic Blue Head hunting pic...
> 
> When we gonna head back up???
> 
> Awning & table coming this time...
> 
> Let's make a plan...
> 
> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Ron



***********************************************

OK, when we gonna get back to Bob's Creek 1 - - - - 

Let's make a plan...

Ron


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> ***********************************************
> 
> OK, when we gonna get back to Bob's Creek 1 - - - -
> 
> Let's make a plan...
> 
> Ron



"Say when..." --Doc Holiday


----------



## pnome

I'm pretty open to sometime this month.


----------



## Marlin_444

I'll check the calendar... 

Already cleared it with the boss... 

How about - 

16th -n- 17th ?

Let me know

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> I'll check the calendar...
> 
> Already cleared it with the boss...
> 
> How about -
> 
> 16th -n- 17th ?
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Ron



Is it going to storm that weekend?


----------



## bowstring

good for me.


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe?  Howard?  

I cleared it this AM... 

I am good to go 4/16 and 17... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe?  Howard?  

I cleared it this AM... 

I am good to go 4/16 and 17... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

OK - Check your calendars for 23rd and 24th... 

I am good either - Howard has his Anniversary 16th/17th - Ron


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> OK - Check your calendars for 23rd and 24th...
> 
> I am good either - Howard has his Anniversary 16th/17th - Ron



yep, i'm no go on the 16th or 17th----BUT

the 23 and 24 i'm good to go


----------



## gobbleinwoods

April 23-24 is Easter weekend if it matters to anyone.  I have a commitment on the 30th.


----------



## pnome

I'm good for either weekend.


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO...  

How about some Rabbit on the grill...  

In honor of the easter bunny...  

I can not make it 4/30 - I'll be on a plane to New York City...

I know Cooter and New York seems odd... 

It is...  ODD that is, but Y'all knew that already...

But Man; I do love going to Hogs & Hiefers Saloon...

I just checked in with Jack (Bowstring) to let him know we are set for 4/23 & 24 (in honor of Howards Anniversary  )...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Talked with Ripple Rider; we'll give him a call and he'll deliver some wood for us...

Fire Man Joe will make it happen...

WOO HOO!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Whose gonna be there - Bob's Creek 1 (aka Forestry Service Road 296) 4/23 & 24?

NOTE:  I talked with Jeff (ripplerider) and he'll be bringing us some wood for the fire.

Jack (Bowstring) says he has some Rabbit for the grill (Tastes like Chicken - Hah). I'll be bring'n some Deer Burgers so y'all bring what you would like for the grill.

******************************************************

Ranger374 (corrected)
pnome
Bowstring
Marlin_444

Please let me know if I missed anyone!

SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in the woods...


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Whose gonna be there - Bob's Creek 1 (aka Forestry Service Road 296) 4/23 & 24?
> 
> NOTE:  I talked with Jeff (ripplerider) and he'll be bringing us some wood for the fire.
> 
> Jack (Bowstring) says he has some Rabbit for the grill (Tastes like Chicken - Hah). I'll be bring'n some Deer Burgers so y'all bring what you would like for the grill.
> 
> ******************************************************
> 
> Ranger 273
> pnome
> Bowstring
> Marlin_444
> 
> Please let me know if I missed anyone!
> 
> SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in the woods...



are ya'll going fri afternoon or heading up on saturday??

i'll pack something for the grill too--just don't know what yet.

oh by the way ron who is ranger 273???


----------



## pnome

Ohh, that's the one who gave him his ticket and took his bear.


----------



## bowstring

*Roll call*

I'll be there sometime between 6 and 7 AM friday.see ya on mountain.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> are ya'll going fri afternoon or heading up on saturday??
> 
> i'll pack something for the grill too--just don't know what yet.
> 
> oh by the way ron who is ranger 273???



Oops...  To much Citrus that afternoon... I meant ranger374...  Can't get aways with nuthin round this crowd...  Dang!

Hah... See you soon Jack, Howard and Joe... Have not heard from Vin...  We'll see if he shows...

I'll bring the Cabana and table this trip  - I am gonna try that spot that ripplerider showed us...

SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in teh woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> To much Citrus that afternoon...



That grapefruit diet will mix you up every time.


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> I am gonna try that spot that ripplerider showed us...
> 
> SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in teh woods...
> 
> Ron



ssshhhhhh--don't tell everybody, i was thinking the same thing too!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Gonna be a "Good Time"...


----------



## bowstring

*roll call*

 ranger, don't you know Ron has problems with 75 and under     see ya on mountain,


----------



## ranger374

bowstring said:


> ranger, don't you know Ron has problems with 75 and under     see ya on mountain,



yeah, he's gonna get tired of hanging around a bunch of smart aleck firemen

thats funny!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

I was a fireman once so I get the vibe...  As far as 75 goes, I am looking forward to catching up with you Jack... 

SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## bowstring

*roll call*

  lol.   see ya on the mountain


----------



## Marlin_444

Appears we will need our Rain Gear for this trip too...  

The Awning will be with me; brother in law will not...  

Wish I had a Pop-up to crawl into...  

SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in the woods (soon)... 

Ron


----------



## pnome

Well, weather worked out well for me last time so.....


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Well, weather worked out well for me last time so.....



Yes it did as well as a PRIMO spot...  

Mr. Blue Heads...  Here we come!

Again, the awning will be up for this trip...

A little Rich & Rare with Zero and we'll be good to go!!!

See you in the wet-n-wild woods of FSR 296/Bob's Creek 1...

WOO HOO...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Well, weather worked out well for me last time so.....



Oh and I do owe you a run to Deer Camp for a steak (Brother in law)

Cooter-Sake...


----------



## pnome

Weather forecast seems to have improved.  Maybe no rain at all this time.


----------



## Marlin_444

Noticed that...  Should be a good weekend to camp!!!  I am fixin the burgers tonight...  Planning on taking Friday off, so early start up to Bob's Creek 1 / 296...  

Called Jeff (ripplerider), hope to get a load of wood for the weekend!!!

http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/achesandpains/weekend/USGA0052

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## ranger374

yep i may head up early fri morning and check out a couple of spots--who knows may get one gobblin.....


----------



## ripplerider

I dropped off some dead pine a couple of days ago. Havent run into any hardwood close by lately. I can raid my firewood stash and bring ya'll some split wood if you need me to. When will you be up?


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> I dropped off some dead pine a couple of days ago. Havent run into any hardwood close by lately. I can raid my firewood stash and bring ya'll some split wood if you need me to. When will you be up?



Pine will do.  Ron's got the grill for cooking.


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> When will you be up?



i am planning on going early fri morning to do a little scout/hunting before i set up camp.  bowstring also said he would be up there on fri morning as well.  don't know about ron or pnome.

hopefully you can make it over there with us.  i really enjoyed the deer/bear hunt with you last year.


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> I dropped off some dead pine a couple of days ago. Havent run into any hardwood close by lately. I can raid my firewood stash and bring ya'll some split wood if you need me to. When will you be up?



Jeff, we appreciate it buddy - - Join us for some Deer Burgers Friday Night; as Joe said; pine will do - - We'll do our best to burn it all - - - Looks like it's gonna be a fine weekend past Friday night...



pnome said:


> Pine will do.  Ron's got the grill for cooking.



Yepper Ol'Cookie Cooter is bringin the grill - got a new paint job-n-everthang... 12 1/4 Pounders in tow...  Need a BUNCH of buns...    



ranger374 said:


> i am planning on going early fri morning to do a little scout/hunting before i set up camp.  bowstring also said he would be up there on fri morning as well.  don't know about ron or pnome.
> 
> hopefully you can make it over there with us.  i really enjoyed the deer/bear hunt with you last year.



Think'n on heading out tomorrow evening to my in-laws then hot foot'n it up in the AM on Friday...

I'll be there when I show up, before dark 30 fo show, as I took Friday off as an "INSANITY DAY"...

May bring the CVA 50 Cal again since it's not gonna be wet... 

Fixed up the Deer Burgers and they will be ready for the grill... 

Decisions... Decisions... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## ripplerider

Bowstring are you bringing Skyler?


----------



## Marlin_444

Mmmmm... Mmmmm...  Made up some Crawfish Butter to put on the burgers while grillin...  My soon to be Son in law went to a Boil last night and brought some home... So Ewwwww Weeeee... Sumpin extra    

Buckwheat says -


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All Y'all early folks...

We 'spect a full roost report at lunch break (as I may just roll up round that time...)... 

Lock-N-Load, Cooter's up and at it... 

See y'all soon; gotta make a pit stop for Rich-N-Rare round exit 11...

Packing the truck now, see y'all soon!!!

SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## bowstring

*turkey hunt@Outlaw Bear camp*

deer burgers Crawfish Butter     . Rick-N-Rare   Marlin 444      there's an overnight delivery service to carrollton  I know all are going to have a good time, i hope the birds are screaming. Bowstring


----------



## pnome

We got some ready for ya!


----------



## Marlin_444

bowstring said:


> deer burgers Crawfish Butter     . Rick-N-Rare   Marlin 444      there's an overnight delivery service to carrollton  I know all are going to have a good time, i hope the birds are screaming. Bowstring




Hey 'String!  We dedicate this hunt to our outdoor heritage! 
Last time we hunted together (9) days during Bear Season I learned many things! 

Looking forward to our Bear Hunt this coming season.

Take care of yourself and I'll SCREAM A LITTLE (when I get my Bear) and I'll see you on the mountain in the woods!!! 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Thought about a new thread "I shot the Turkey Decoy at Bear Camp". 

Course that would require actually doing that. 

Beautiful sunrise in the making here around the Bald... 

See you on the mountain in the woods for Bear Bow Opener this fall!!! 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

As I know it; Bow Season opens in the Great State of Georgia the 2nd weekend of September, which in 2011 that will be 9/10 & 11 (I stand alone [corrected]).

Take care everyone; post some sumatyme pitchers and or those of adventures you and yours are on throughout the "Pre-Bear Season" period we are in now...  

There are three parts to Bear Season - 

1. Bear Season
2. Middle of Bear Season and 
3. New Bear Season

Tween now and the 9/10 we'll suffer through Boating, Fishing, Swimming...  

Hope the Great Spirit / God / Buhda / Darwin / Jesus takes good care of you all as I will see you again either over here or over there!!!

SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you on the mountain, in the woods...

Ron


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey All -
> 
> 
> 
> Tween now and the 9/10 we'll suffer through Boating, Fishing, Swimming...
> 
> 
> Ron



yeah real nice Ron, just rub it in


----------



## ranger374

bowstring said:


> deer burgers Crawfish Butter     . Rick-N-Rare   Marlin 444      there's an overnight delivery service to carrollton  I know all are going to have a good time, i hope the birds are screaming. Bowstring



bowstring sorry you were not able to make it. i really enjoyed hunting with you last year.  hope to see you there this fall

as always it was fun to hunt in the mtns. and enjoyed hunting with yall marlin and pnome.   first time i ever turkey hunted up there.  saw 4 jakes fri afternoon, but they came up on the wrong side, and i could not move to shoot.  was hoping they would keep walking a little further, but one picked me out and it was game over.  saw hens sat morn. and afternoon.  

the birds were real call shy, and heard no gobbles.  did manage to find a hen on a nest and it had six eggs in it--hopefully they will make it.

looking forward to bear season........................................


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Bow 9/10 Opener Weekend - Outlaw Bear Camp 2011*



pnome said:


> I'm good for either weekend.



Love the new Avatar...  The Mountain... Nuff Said...







You are a pretty good shot with that .454 Casull...

*************



ranger374 said:


> as far as season pics go, i should have one of a big ole bear, but-well you know how that went
> 
> anyways, i did add a deer to the trophy wall, and 2 slick heads to the freezer.
> 
> when trapping season ends in a couple of weeks, i'll post a season end pic of those too.
> 
> anyways here's my little old deer



*************
Over the top again...  My Son in Law is taking my daughter and he took my Soybean Jerkie away...  That was a HOSS...  The hunts were good, Campfires were blazin but most of all...  My Burgers were in the Ozone...  Chicken was good too...
*************



gobbleinwoods said:


> I am a definite maybe.



Missed yah!!!

*************



ripplerider said:


> I dropped off some dead pine a couple of days ago. Havent run into any hardwood close by lately. I can raid my firewood stash and bring ya'll some split wood if you need me to. When will you be up?



Thanks Brother!  The pine burnt fine...  Hope you had a nice weekend...  I did...

**************

Dana - Give me a shout over the summer, hug Miss Patty for us all!!!
Vin - Thanks for being a friend!  Missed you at camp, hope the Easter Bunny was good to y'all... 
Jack - See you in the woods Brother... Our loss not having you with us.

Those who look at this thread and mumble...  Man I'd like to take a weekend and go to the woods in the mountain and hunt...  

Come on, worse thang that could happen is you have to drag a 350+ pound bear out of the woods...  We'll help, I promise!


----------



## ranger374

alright guys, just checking to make sure yall made it alright after the storms last night.

we lucked up with no damage, but some relatives property wasn't so lucky--but they are ok.

marlin you ok alabama got hit pretty hard.


----------



## pnome

Roswell threaded the needle and we hardly got hit with anything at all.


----------



## ranger374

just texted ron.  they are ok, but said the neighborhood is desimated, but they only had a tree in their yard.  don't know about any other damage to the house or anything.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Glad to hear Ron made it thru the storm OK...
I was in Rome last night at 8:00 PM and just made
it out before the storm hit again....Most of the area
around the Rome hospital did not have power and trees
down everywhere....


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey all, 

WOW...  What a couple days...  We have been without power for two days now...  No idea when we'll have power...  It looks like a war zone in my hood...  300 year old white oaks snapped like tooth picks...  I had one in my yard fall toward the road and not on the house (Big Guy was watching out for us)...  

I am in Florida, came in this afternoon to make an appearance at a convention...  I'll head back tomorrow round noon, get home and pack for New York...

Whatever your religious persuasion - Please Pray / Light a Candle / Take a sip and dance for the poor souls who are on the other side now, rest their souls and to help ease the pain of their friends & relatives left behind. 

I learned the evening before the storm that my Brother in law (Not Johnny that Joe met) Dean has Cancer... No better a man have I ever met in my life... 

There but for the grace of God go we... Hold tight to those around you that you care for. 

Time for a shower and run down to the meeting rooms...


----------



## pnome

That's sad news Ron.  Safe travels though.


----------



## Marlin_444

(Thanks Joe)

Tuscaloosa, AL - 

Before and After


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I am still cleaning up from the first storm to hit three weeks ago.  The tornado that tore through Newborn missed me by a couple miles and did touch my BIL.  But no damage to houses and everyone is well.  Thinking of those who were not so lucky.


----------



## Marlin_444

Seems we can take two bear this season...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=613427


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Seems we can take two bear this season...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=613427



didn't read the whole file, but isn't that just the proposal??  or has it now been signed into law??


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Seems we can take two bear this season...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=613427





ranger374 said:


> didn't read the whole file, but isn't that just the proposal??  or has it now been signed into law??



The way I read it is that is the proposed changes.   I would settle for one.


----------



## ranger374

gobbleinwoods said:


> I would settle for one.




LOL yeah me too!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> didn't read the whole file, but isn't that just the proposal??  or has it now been signed into law??



Proposed changes submitted last year; implementation the following year (this year 2011, as I understand it)



gobbleinwoods said:


> The way I read it is that is the proposed changes.   I would settle for one.



Twice as much pressure... 

********************* 

Where were you when OBL "Swam with the fishes"???

I was in New York City at Trattoria's...


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

Great Weekend with my Honey; met with hundreds of friends (went to a wedding) and about 20 of the closest ones! 

I am back from a whirlwind trip to Milledgeville, GA - The Economy has hit the Bread Basket of Central, GA too!

I miss my ALL Georgia of my friends!!! Yes, even y'all smelly Bear Hunters (from points beyond) - Hah...  

What y'all working on during the tween season?

Other than Honey Do's, I have the DPMS almost rigged (will post pics once the other riser comes in) and Honey Do's...  

More Honey Do's then some beach action coming and after that; more Honey Do's...  After that then prolly some More Honey Do's and then lake action, once toweled off; and did I mention I'll be doin a lot of Honey Do's over the tween time...

But, ya know...  The more honey do's done, the more hunting to be done...  Gonna slap on some Magnus 1 blades for this Bear Season - Practice/Practice/Practice and a couple honey do's...

Happy Honey Do's...  Looking forward to some TH-Wack action soon...


----------



## Dana Young

Saw three bear in towns county last thursday.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Dana - 

Good to see you on the thread!  Looking forward to 9/10...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Dana Young said:


> Saw three bear in towns county last thursday.




Made an early AM day trip to Bob Creek last Wed to scout/look for 
Turks and saw a small bear in the field at the end of the Forest Svc 
access road off the entrance to
Brasstown Bald.....
Looked to be about 100lbs and was asleep in the field !!!! 
Thought he was a stump at first glance, but then did not 
remember a stump in the middle of the field the last time 
I hunted that area !!!!!  Stood there 5 mins or so, and he
finally got up, looked around, smelled me, 
and rocketed across the field into the creek bottom....
It is amazing how fast a Bear can run !!!!!!

No Turks but walked about 50 miles....
tic-toc


----------



## Marlin_444

Weather in Destin, FL over the next 5 days...

http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/USFL0114


----------



## Marlin_444

OMG - less than 4 months...  Just seems like yesterday...

Hope Y'alls summer is going well...  I been a rollin stone (  ) so far...  OBL in NY, Sun Burn in Destin and this weekend at the lake with my Sweetie Pie!!!  Next weekend "Memorial Day" - remember Obama did not do it, the Navy Seals did it!!!!  GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!  Back at the lake with my Sweetie!!!

What y'all been doin?  Joe - Did you get some ears?  

My Criminal Justice Major graduates from The Univserity of Alabama 8/6...  WOW...  I am old (Hah!)... A bottle of Dom has been in my possession since 1990 ('88 vintage) when she was born...  It will be chilled and served to honor her Graduation!!!

111 days til Bow Opener...  If I get an annual license this season, y'all gonna help me drag the Big One our of the woods this season (we get 2 this year right )?


----------



## Marlin_444

110 Days...  Tic Toc Y'all!!!


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> OMG - less than 4 months...  Just seems like yesterday...
> 
> Hope Y'alls summer is going well...  I been a rollin stone (  ) so far...  OBL in NY, Sun Burn in Destin and this weekend at the lake with my Sweetie Pie!!!  Next weekend "Memorial Day" - remember Obama did not do it, the Navy Seals did it!!!!  GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!  Back at the lake with my Sweetie!!!
> 
> What y'all been doin?  Joe - Did you get some ears?
> 
> My Criminal Justice Major graduates from The Univserity of Alabama 8/6...  WOW...  I am old (Hah!)... A bottle of Dom has been in my possession since 1990 ('88 vintage) when she was born...  It will be chilled and served to honor her Graduation!!!
> 
> 111 days til Bow Opener...  If I get an annual license this season, y'all gonna help me drag the Big One our of the woods this season (we get 2 this year right )?



Yeah, I've got mickey ears now. 

Disney overload.  Kids all loved every minute though.  Even when they were in full meltdown over not getting yet another Mickey Mouse ice cream bar.  

It was a good family vacation.  Got to spend it all with my sister and her family.  

Taking the family camping this weekend.  Hope it doesn't rain on us too bad.


----------



## Marlin_444

Why did the Pirate buy a condo instead of a single family house...

He does not want to do - Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd work...

Hah...


----------



## Marlin_444

109 days - - Woo Hoo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Days are ticking away.


----------



## ranger374

well, rode through the area today.  went to lake burton WMA  and caught a mess of trout.  then rode around and the wife wanted to see where the bear grounds were at, so we rode down to 296.  sure looks different with all the leaves and green on the ground.

didn't see no bears though--kinda glad too--after burning $60 bucks worth of gas, i would have to fight the bear for my fish!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Wish I coulda been up on 296 - headed to the hunt camp (lake cabin) this weekend, it'll be a mess on the lake this weekend so we'll fish off the dock and sway to the music.  Just gonna be me and Momma so we'll have some US time  - - 108 days Y'all be safe!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

107 Y'all...


----------



## Marlin_444

Double check me Y'all - At the lake and 1 too many ritas - - 106 days! 

Prolly gonna hit 296 for Bow opener and BP opener... Unless someone Garn Tees me a Bear on Gun opener (  ) Hah! 

Been invited to kill a Big Pig in SC in August, Shoty wants to goi
... We'll see, I gotta get a Bear first!!!

My son in law is deer hunting with me this fall... Gonna teach him everything I know (it aint much but it works!)...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Hey, catch the boo boo pictures in the trail cam area.


----------



## Marlin_444

102 Days - 

WOO HOO - - > 

We'll be inside 100 days this week...  

Not much time now! 

Y'all slingin some arrows yet?  

*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

101...  

OK, here's the thing...  I am only going to be able to make one weekend this year...  Watching my $$$ this year; since my 50th is next year and I am planning to do an Elk Hunt out west...

So...  If you were me (scary thought, trust me I know)...  Which segment or segments would you hunt... 

* Bow opener
* BP Opener
* Modern Gun Opener

I know, I know... AWWWW Man C'Mon...  May just have to hunt for 6 days...  I am thinking Black Powder into Modern Gun (three days either side) or last few days of Bow into Black Powder...  

Hope Y'all are well...  Headed back to the lake this weekend, gonna finally get the sport port (Sea Doo) float dock out there...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> 101...
> 
> OK, here's the thing...  I am only going to be able to make one weekend this year...  Watching my $$$ this year; since my 50th is next year and I am planning to do an Elk Hunt out west...
> 
> So...  If you were me (scary thought, trust me I know)...  Which segment or segments would you hunt...
> 
> * Bow opener
> * BP Opener
> * Modern Gun Opener
> 
> I know, I know... AWWWW Man C'Mon...  May just have to hunt for 6 days...  I am thinking Black Powder into Modern Gun (three days either side) or last few days of Bow into Black Powder...
> 
> Hope Y'all are well...  Headed back to the lake this weekend, gonna finally get the sport port (Sea Doo) float dock out there...



If I had to pick one I'd go with the BP opener.


----------



## bowstring

2xpnome


----------



## ranger374

bowstring said:


> 2xpnome



bowstring, where ya been??  hope you can make a hunt this fall really enjoyed it with ya'll last year.

since i can't make bow opener, i will vote for BP week either bow/BP weekend (if my wrist will allow for a string to be pulled back) or into modern gun.

just need to know which one so i can take off work


----------



## Marlin_444

Decisions, decisions...  

Heffalumps & Woozles...







Lions, Tiger & Bears... OH MY!!!

BP Opener sounds like a winner...


----------



## Marlin_444

100 Days...  N-Count'n...


----------



## Marlin_444

100 Bodies of Bears on the wall...  100 Bodies of Bears... Take one down and pass it around...  99 Bodies of Bears on the wall...


----------



## Marlin_444

99 Bodies of Bear on the wall... 100 Bodies of Bear... Take one down and pass it around... 98 Bodies of Bears on the wall...


----------



## Marlin_444

98 Days


----------



## Marlin_444

*Uh Oh... Bad News and Good News*

97

Issue - 

Monday 10/17 I have a workshop to do (7:00AM - 1:00 PM) 

Good News - 

Planning for Alpharetta

So - 

Last day Bow, BP Opening day & Sunday - (Alpharetta) Back to camp Monday night & BP Tues, Wed & Thurs Back to the ranch Friday - Bow Opener in Alabama on Saturday & Sunday    



*v*


----------



## pnome

Sounds good man!


----------



## bowstring

x2


----------



## bowstring

back to alpharetta  you will be tired helping us drag three Booboo's .


----------



## ranger374

bowstring said:


> back to alpharetta  you will be tired helping us drag three Booboo's .



he meant 4 boo boo's

but hey, if the limit gets raised to 2, it could be 8!!!!

just a thought


----------



## Marlin_444

96

Here is your Boo Boo...

Wild Bear shows up in downtown Birmingham, AL...

http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2011/06/ensley_black_bear_appears_to_w.html


----------



## Marlin_444

95 Days


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Camp Opener 2011*

Hey All, 

Count Down - 94 Days to Bear Opener... 

2011 is right here, RIGHT NOW...

Join us at camp for Bear Season Openers - 

* Bow - 09/10/2011
* Black Powder - 10/15/2011
* Modern Gun - 10/22/2011

Review previous years posts - 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452211

Let us all know your planning, questions, observations and opinions...

NOTE: Roll Call begins 30+/- days from opener - 

- Bow 8/10'ish
- BP and Modern 9/15'sh

Some of the highlights to expect - 

Primitive Camping, water from a jug and a hand held toilet = Shovel (please keep seperate);  Great Campfires where lotsa is yarn spun  (you know them things that male cows leave in a field); especially if someone's Brother in Law shows up.  Then there's the Wildgame Grillin.  Nose spray, ear plugs and or phones  helpful but not required!

All that said; the real reason for doing this - The North Georgia Mountain Hunting...

**********************************************

*v*


----------



## bowstring

*bear open season*

  Ron, forgot to mention your ozone deer burgers (rich-n-rare) and pork chops. Plan to be there for bow opener, muzzle loader opener and rifle opener.  Looking forward to a great time.
Bowstring


----------



## CaptainCraig

Sounds like a blast. Count me in.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep...  

You just never know when Jack, Jim and or Evan may show up, Maken Marks and Woodford Reservin...  

It's all in fun at this Rich & Rare event...  

Y'all (or as they say in North Alabama/South Tennessee - You'ins) come!!!

Cap'n Craig - Let us know the segment(s) you are looking to join us for...  

*v*


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71

*Maybe new to your camp*

Just where is your bear hunt camp at? Maybe this year my son and i can come join in on some good hunting and campfire entertainment. I think it would be good for him, he is 16. I think it would be good for him to get out and meet some new faces.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

RTWILLIAMS71 said:


> Just where is your bear hunt camp at? Maybe this year my son and i can come join in on some good hunting and campfire entertainment. I think it would be good for him, he is 16. I think it would be good for him to get out and meet some new faces.



Just west of Brass Town Bald.  FS road 296 is where we usually call home for the hunt.


----------



## Marlin_444

I plugged into my "tom tom" GPS - Bob's Creek 1, Blairsville, GA...

Rolls me right up to Forestry Service Road #296 -






*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

Bear Anatomy - Best places to thump'em - 










Right there!!!

*v*


----------



## ranger374

talked to bowstring for a while this afternoon, seems he's doing well, and planning for a few days at the camp this fall  said to tell all ya'll he said hello.

 seems like it will be here in no time

well I  seem to be doing good also.  got cleared from my doc and the county doc to go back to work!!

now, gotta start shootin the old bow(or try it anyways) and the muzzleloader.  Bears better watch out we on a mission this year.


----------



## Marlin_444

91 days til Bow Opener...


----------



## bowstring

*bow opener*


----------



## Marlin_444

89... Time for a Death March...   

10 Miles up and down the mountain, full pack... 

NOTE:  Time to Tune Up them Bows...


----------



## pnome

Time to get those legs ready for big bear dragging....


----------



## Marlin_444

Draggin Legs...

************

Lesson #1 - Drop it strategically to roll towards the truck...

Lesson #2 - Bring three extra (total 4) sharp knives, tarp and plastic bags to  Cape it & Pack out hams & Backstrap.

Lesson #3 - Make sure someone has your back while "gutting, caping and packing out"... 

NOTE:  I have never seen a 350 - 400 pound bear on the ground , but am making it my business to do so...

*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

88 Days to Bear Bow Opener...


----------



## ranger374

i saw my bear last night on the weather channel homepage!!  says it's from jasper, ga.  man he went a long way from 196.  looks like the camera person gets pretty close--if they get eaten or malled, i have no sympathy for them--i bet they have been feeding the bear too.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/videos/unbearably-hot-20965#20965


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Not a bad bear.   I do wonder how close the photographer/snack got.


----------



## ranger374

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not a bad bear.   I do wonder how close the photographer/snack got.



don't know, looked pretty close to me, at least if only armed with a camera


----------



## Marlin_444

86...


----------



## Marlin_444

85 - Happy Fathers Day weekend all you Beear Hunting Fathers!!!


----------



## bowstring

2 X


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I check in almost everyday to get the count down number.

This year's schedule has me with vacation the week of Oct 3-7.   Must get in better shape and I don't mean round.


----------



## Marlin_444

84 days y'all....


----------



## Marlin_444

Actually 81 days...

WOO HOO...

In Virginia until tomorrow, then headed to Florida til Friday; then the lake!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

80 days (I am in Ybor City)...


----------



## bowstring




----------



## Marlin_444

79...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

are we counting until season opens or the preseason weekend?


----------



## ranger374

gobbleinwoods said:


> are we counting until season opens or the preseason weekend?



yep


----------



## ripplerider

I've been on two fishing trips in the general vicinity of camp lately. Caught 19 total, all native rainbows. Creek does not get stocked which I'm grateful for. Fish are very spooky, it's a lot like hunting. Got to slip up on them. All but 4 were released. My goal is to fish the entire drainage in one season. If we keep getting rain maybe I'll complete it before water gets too low.


----------



## pnome

Nice!  I'm gonna have to get some lessons from you!


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> I've been on two fishing trips in the general vicinity of camp lately. Caught 19 total, all native rainbows. Creek does not get stocked which I'm grateful for. Fish are very spooky, it's a lot like hunting. Got to slip up on them. All but 4 were released. My goal is to fish the entire drainage in one season. If we keep getting rain maybe I'll complete it before water gets too low.



i guess you have to bait the hook with something other than can corn too huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Season Opener... 78 Days and counting...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

ripplerider said:


> I've been on two fishing trips in the general vicinity of camp lately. Caught 19 total, all native rainbows. Creek does not get stocked which I'm grateful for. Fish are very spooky, it's a lot like hunting. Got to slip up on them. All but 4 were released. My goal is to fish the entire drainage in one season. If we keep getting rain maybe I'll complete it before water gets too low.



Good job ripplerider.  When I was into trout fishing in TN, a few years ago, you had to put the native ones back.  Only the stocked could you keep.


----------



## ripplerider

1/8 oz. Panther Marten spinner or when my arm gets tired of cranking a good old nightcrawler torn in half. Gold is my favorite but silver or black/gold works too.


----------



## ranger374

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good job ripplerider.  When I was into trout fishing in TN, a few years ago, you had to put the native ones back.  Only the stocked could you keep.



so were the stocked ones a different species??  if not, how do you tell the difference in a native and a stocked one??


----------



## Marlin_444

76... At the lake on the Pontoon and Squirt boats making ripples    ,  what's everyone doin for the 4th???

*V*


----------



## ripplerider

No plans yet. Probably be paddling somewhere if my shoulders are up to it. I saw a pretty good bear yesterday on the way to our secret swimming hole. Was on Swallow Creek W.M.A. close to High Shoals Falls. Might have been 150 lbs. Good dragging size! We filmed him awhile and took some pictures. Now if I was only smart enough to post them... Me and technology dontget along too well. On another note it's a crying shame about the hemlocks dying up here. The further east you go the worse it is. It is going to be a catastrophe when they all completely die and start falling- I dont see how they're going to keep some of these Forest Service rds. open.


----------



## pnome

Hemlocks are dying?


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> No plans yet. Probably be paddling somewhere if my shoulders are up to it. I saw a pretty good bear yesterday on the way to our secret swimming hole. Was on Swallow Creek W.M.A. close to High Shoals Falls. Might have been 150 lbs. Good dragging size! We filmed him awhile and took some pictures. Now if I was only smart enough to post them... Me and technology dontget along too well. On another note it's a crying shame about the hemlocks dying up here. The further east you go the worse it is. It is going to be a catastrophe when they all completely die and start falling- I dont see how they're going to keep some of these Forest Service rds. open.



Are there any trees (Hemlocks) dropped out around 296 yet?



pnome said:


> Hemlocks are dying?



Accidental Chainsaw use (road block removal)...  Just tuned up my 14" McCollough...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pnome said:


> Hemlocks are dying?



my question too, why are the hemlocks dying?


----------



## Marlin_444

Dry weather???


----------



## mockingbird

A non-native insect.
http://www.romanticasheville.com/hemlocks.htm


----------



## ripplerider

Good link. Yeah, it's a tiny insect called the wooly adelgid thats wiping out the Hemlocks. It apparently was accidentally brought into Richmond Va. back in the 80's and it's been spreading throughout the Eastern and Carolina  hemlock's ever since. I've heard mortality figures as high as 95%. Costs too much to chemically treat them en masse so theyre just saving those that are in campgrounds, visitor centers, etc. They are raising and releasing a predator beetle from Asia (where the wooly adelgid came from) but I'm afraid it's too little too late.      Most hemlocks on Bald Mtn. arent dead yet but it wont be long. They're weakened and susceptible to being blown down. A chainsaw would be a good thing to have along when hunting these dead-end rds. around here. I wouldnt bring my best saw though and I'd keep it out of sight. Another side effect of the Hemlock's death will be rising temperatures in our trout streams. A lot of them already get too warm in the dead of summer in their lower stretches. Whitewater rivers will be jammed with blowdowns. It's a slow-moving catastrophe.


----------



## pnome

Dang.  That sucks.  I'll be sure to shoot every one I see.


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> Good link. Yeah, it's a tiny insect called the wooly adelgid thats wiping out the Hemlocks. It apparently was accidentally brought into Richmond Va. back in the 80's and it's been spreading throughout the Eastern and Carolina  hemlock's ever since. I've heard mortality figures as high as 95%. Costs too much to chemically treat them en masse so theyre just saving those that are in campgrounds, visitor centers, etc. They are raising and releasing a predator beetle from Asia (where the wooly adelgid came from) but I'm afraid it's too little too late.      Most hemlocks on Bald Mtn. arent dead yet but it wont be long. They're weakened and susceptible to being blown down. A chainsaw would be a good thing to have along when hunting these dead-end rds. around here. I wouldnt bring my best saw though and I'd keep it out of sight. Another side effect of the Hemlock's death will be rising temperatures in our trout streams. A lot of them already get too warm in the dead of summer in their lower stretches. Whitewater rivers will be jammed with blowdowns. It's a slow-moving catastrophe.



74 Days...

Dang...  Hope they do not turn to other trees...  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Marlin_444

73 days...
Where will you be this weekend???

I know where I'll be...


----------



## Marlin_444

72...


----------



## Marlin_444

Count Down - 71 Days to Bear Opener... 

Y'all be safe and have fun over the 4th of July Holiday!!!



*v*


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Count Down - 71 Days to Bear Opener...
> 
> Y'all be safe and have fun over the 4th of July Holiday!!!
> 
> 
> *v*



yeah, must be nice to have  holiday weekend off work  oh well, i guess after 3 months off work, i should be glad to be back................................................

don't do anything I wouldn't do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

67 Days...

Hey Howard, glad to see you back at it!  We need you at 100% so that all of us can help you drag that 400 pounder out this season!!!

*v*


----------



## trial&error

I just finally secured some time off for this season, so I'll be up there around jacks river fields, unless anyone has better suggestions.


----------



## Marlin_444

Day 66 belongs to Caylee 
Anthony 

07/06/2011

God Rest your soul!


----------



## Marlin_444

*? Scouting Trip ?*

Anyone up for a scouting trip? 

My schedule is TIGHT with my daughters graduation, wedding and such...

When is small game opener???

65 days...

*v*


----------



## pnome

Small game opens on August 15th.

So, we're looking at the weekend of Aug 19-21 as the first possible.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Scouting Trip???*



pnome said:


> Small game opens on August 15th.
> 
> So, we're looking at the weekend of Aug 19-21 as the first possible.



Hey Joe - 

64 days...
Y'all carry on...  







I will be attending my baby girls wedding that weekend end and will not return until after the next weekend...



*v*


----------



## pnome

Well, no sense going the weekend before bow opener either.

Bow opener is Sept 10th.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pnome said:


> Well, no sense going the weekend before bow opener either.
> 
> Bow opener is Sept 10th.



Not committing to any weekend at this point; however, the weekend before bow opener would potentially show where they were finding food closer to hunting than the first small game weekend.  Just food for thought.


----------



## pnome

That's labor day weekend and I've got plans already set.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Tic Toc...*

61 Days to Bear Opener... 

I am in Louisiana...

Coyote Hunting this coming weekend...

See y'all soon!!!

*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

Dos Mas Months Y'all...

60 days...


----------



## ripplerider

Dropped a load of wood off at the campsite Tues. Not the greatest quality but it'll burn.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

ripplerider said:


> Dropped a load of wood off at the campsite Tues. Not the greatest quality but it'll burn.



As always thank you.  Hope it is still there in 60.


----------



## Marlin_444

Mochas Garcia RIPSTER...  

I am brining some wood that I saved from the Tuscaloosa Tornadoes...  

Fidy 8...

*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

FFFFFFFive 7...  N-Countin...

Yote Pop'n out my way this weekend...

WOO HOO...

*v*


----------



## JWilson

I'm going scouting this weekend I hope to put a pig down aug 15. I hope this year goes like last year big buck or bear


----------



## CaptainCraig

I can't wait...


----------



## Marlin_444

Sounds like a plan! 

*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

55 days to go...

Yote hunted today...







*V*


----------



## CaptainCraig

54 days.....


----------



## Marlin_444

captaincraig said:


> 54 days.....



woo hoo!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

52....

*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

51...

*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

*When does Bear Season start in Georgia???*

49 days...
*v*

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

45 days...
*v*

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

OK, I am getting the fever...  Promised the wife I'd only go for the week of Muzzlestuffer in to Modern Gun...  But the sirens song of Bow Opener has my full attention...

Who will be there?

*v*


----------



## pnome

You know I'm down for Bow opener.  Tell your wife not to be jealous of me.  I'm pretty sure I'm not near as cuddly.


----------



## ripplerider

I'm looking for a crossbow. Just have to face the fact I'll never be able to shoot a regular bow again due to shoulder issues. That stinks cause I loved to shoot when I could. Been catching some pretty good trout lately, some of yall ought to come up and fish with me sometime. Went yesterday and spotted a nice brown, 18 inches plus. Went back this morning before work but couldnt catch him but I spotted another one in same hole quite a bit bigger. I think it's a rainbow; looked silvery. Also caught a 9 inch brook trout (or speck as we call them) out of a branch that I didnt know had them. Was about a 2 mile walk into there but it was worth it. Place was tore up with hog sign,  been some really big bears killed in the general vicinity in yrs. past. Oh well, got to get to work.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> I'm looking for a crossbow. Just have to face the fact I'll never be able to shoot a regular bow again due to shoulder issues. That stinks cause I loved to shoot when I could. Been catching some pretty good trout lately, some of yall ought to come up and fish with me sometime. Went yesterday and spotted a nice brown, 18 inches plus. Went back this morning before work but couldnt catch him but I spotted another one in same hole quite a bit bigger. I think it's a rainbow; looked silvery. Also caught a 9 inch brook trout (or speck as we call them) out of a branch that I didnt know had them. Was about a 2 mile walk into there but it was worth it. Place was tore up with hog sign,  been some really big bears killed in the general vicinity in yrs. past. Oh well, got to get to work.



Check this place out from time to time:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=132

Some good deals to be had.


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> I'm looking for a crossbow. Just have to face the fact I'll never be able to shoot a regular bow again due to shoulder issues. That stinks cause I loved to shoot when I could. Been catching some pretty good trout lately, some of yall ought to come up and fish with me sometime. Went yesterday and spotted a nice brown, 18 inches plus. Went back this morning before work but couldnt catch him but I spotted another one in same hole quite a bit bigger. I think it's a rainbow; looked silvery. Also caught a 9 inch brook trout (or speck as we call them) out of a branch that I didnt know had them. Was about a 2 mile walk into there but it was worth it. Place was tore up with hog sign,  been some really big bears killed in the general vicinity in yrs. past. Oh well, got to get to work.



I am with you on the shoulder issues, in the morning when I wake up and I feel the first twinge of pain; I thank the big guy upstairs that I am not 6 feet under or dust in the wind like Amy Winehouse...

I'll get up with you on this spot!    

*v*


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> yall ought to come up and fish with me sometime.



I do believe you're right about that.


----------



## ripplerider

Well I caught my big silver fish yesterday right before dark. Was about 22" long maybe 4 lbs......... only problem is it was a carp! Didnt even put up a good fight. Guess I need to go back to fishing school. No sign of the brown I saw the first day. I'm gonna leave him alone till water temps go down; I'd like to release him and he'll be stressed enough with the warm water issues, might kill him.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey RRDR - Some folks find Carp real tasty...

Talked with Momma 'bout making the run to Bob's Creek for Bow Opener and she did not blink  - Sooooo...  WOO HOO...  Bow opener 09/10/2011 here I come ...

NOTE: Sumbuddy keep the "count down" rolling while I am rolling some Red Stripes & Rum 8/17 to 28 while I am in Jamaica...  

I will not be able to make a scouting trip, but I hope y'all will!

*v*


----------



## ripplerider

By the way the carp didnt get released-coons gotta eat too!


----------



## RPM

Marlin_444 said:


> Talked with Momma 'bout making the run to Bob's Creek for Bow Opener and she did not blink  - Sooooo...  WOO HOO...  Bow opener 09/10/2011 here I come ...
> 
> *v*



Sometimes it's good when they don't react.
Other times it's *REALLY* bad!


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> By the way the carp didnt get released-coons gotta eat too!



Wonder if Carp makes good Bear Food???  I reckon it would...  



RPM said:


> Sometimes it's good when they don't react.
> Other times it's *REALLY* bad!



Yep, you are so right...  After 24 years (we notched that one on 07/18/2011), she can read me like a Dick-N-Jane book; likewise I can her too... We've both earned out stripes together...  It's all good!!!  I just gotta get that Bear Skin Rug...    

*v*


----------



## JWilson

Any of y'all want to make a
Wager on who draws
First blood


----------



## Cliff Speed

Hi folks, I'm new to the forum. This bear camp thing sounds like something I might be interested in doing, if you'll have me, and if I can manage to get away and camp. I want to get after some bears and some hogs this year,  but unfortunately the few friends I have are all turkey and deer hunters, so I don't have anyone that wants to go with me. 

I've tried for bears on some of the weekend WMA hunts before, but didn't see any, and I don't like the idea of having to hunt a different place every weekend like you do if you want to hunt the WMAs. So I thought I'd try for some national forest land this year where I can go back repeatedly and be able to scout well. Right now I'm searching around for some places on the northeast side of GA, because I want to stick relatively close to home, which is Commerce. I'm familiar with some remote bear populated areas because of the fact that I'm a big trout fisherman and I often get out into some remote mountain places while fishing, so I have some ideas. I'd love to bounce them off someone with more experience if anyone cares to listen.


----------



## RPM

Marlin_444 said:


> Yep, you are so right...  After 24 years (we notched that one on 07/18/2011), she can read me like a Dick-N-Jane book; likewise I can her too... We've both earned out stripes together...  It's all good!!!  I just gotta get that Bear Skin Rug...
> 
> *v*


Congrats on the recent anniversary!
You hit silver next Year!  Better start planning.  If they can live with us that long they deserve something special. 

I may come to the camp with my Excalibur.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Cliff Speed said:


> Hi folks, I'm new to the forum. This bear camp thing sounds like something I might be interested in doing, if you'll have me, and if I can manage to get away and camp. I want to get after some bears and some hogs this year,  but unfortunately the few friends I have are all turkey and deer hunters, so I don't have anyone that wants to go with me.
> 
> I've tried for bears on some of the weekend WMA hunts before, but didn't see any, and I don't like the idea of having to hunt a different place every weekend like you do if you want to hunt the WMAs. So I thought I'd try for some national forest land this year where I can go back repeatedly and be able to scout well. Right now I'm searching around for some places on the northeast side of GA, because I want to stick relatively close to home, which is Commerce. I'm familiar with some remote bear populated areas because of the fact that I'm a big trout fisherman and I often get out into some remote mountain places while fishing, so I have some ideas. I'd love to bounce them off someone with more experience if anyone cares to listen.



Everyone is welcome in camp.  No rivalries here either as everyone shares info and spots to hunt.


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey RRDR - Some folks find Carp real tasty...
> 
> Talked with Momma 'bout making the run to Bob's Creek for Bow Opener and she did not blink  - Sooooo...  WOO HOO...  Bow opener 09/10/2011 here I come ...
> 
> NOTE: Sumbuddy keep the "count down" rolling while I am rolling some Red Stripes & Rum 8/17 to 28 while I am in Jamaica...
> 
> I will not be able to make a scouting trip, but I hope y'all will!
> 
> *v*



hope ya'll have a good time down there while the rest of us are baking in the heat up here.

hey, you just going for the sat, sun on bow opener, or you gonna hunt some during the week too??


----------



## j_seph

Seen a bear Saturday near 180. I would say he was headed to someones garden and that if someone went up there and watched they might see him every evening. Be in a tree close by there the evening of bow opener and he may come right on by!


----------



## CaptainCraig

I  can't wait. If anyone wants to do some scouting/trout fishing durring the week let me know.


----------



## pnome

Alright folks.


I've got a couple new places I want to scout out.  I'm thinking of making a trip up for the last weekend in August.  Weather and Wife permitting.

Anyone else down for a scouting trip that weekend?


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Alright folks.
> 
> 
> I've got a couple new places I want to scout out.  I'm thinking of making a trip up for the last weekend in August.  Weather and Wife permitting.
> 
> Anyone else down for a scouting trip that weekend?



Get'm going Joe!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pnome said:


> Alright folks.
> 
> 
> I've got a couple new places I want to scout out.  I'm thinking of making a trip up for the last weekend in August.  Weather and Wife permitting.
> 
> Anyone else down for a scouting trip that weekend?



For those not knowing pnome, have gps will travel and I have been on the famous BrassTownBald to camp 'hike' as he called it before hand.  

What dates are you  considering going pnome?


----------



## Cliff Speed

Has anybody ever scouted or hunted on Turkey Mtn off hwy 76 near Lake Burton?


----------



## JWilson

I'm heading up to rich mountain at first light to pull my camera and check out 2 places then I'm heading back next weekend to pull my other camera up from around Helen. Then I will be back to hog hunt on the 15 for a week


----------



## j_seph

Marlin_444 said:


> Get'm going Joe!!!


 Nah, got enough of em on my club to hunt(I can get an ATV to em then)


----------



## JWilson

I saw 2 this morning one maybe 70-80 pounds the other was 150-200 pounds


----------



## pnome

gobbleinwoods said:


> What dates are you  considering going pnome?



27-28 of aug.


----------



## bowstring

ok pnome see on mountain


----------



## Marlin_444

for y'all...   for me...  I'll just be rolling back in from Jamaica (DANG)

Stir'em up for us!!!

I got that feelin bout this season being the one...

NOTE: Joe, I still owe you a steak from that MOCHIN brother-in-law of mine...  

Y'all be safe and keep the reports flyin...

41 Days til Bow Opener!!!

CHEERS...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> NOTE: Joe, I still owe you a steak from that MOCHIN brother-in-law of mine...



No, you owe me a seafood platter.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> No, you owe me a seafood platter.



Oh, so you'd rather NOT have the T-Bone upgrade???  

Fruit salad on the side, extra slice of Grapefruit  

    

*V*


----------



## Wacko

Cliff Speed said:


> Hi folks, I'm new to the forum. This bear camp thing sounds like something I might be interested in doing, if you'll have me, and if I can manage to get away and camp. I want to get after some bears and some hogs this year,  but unfortunately the few friends I have are all turkey and deer hunters, so I don't have anyone that wants to go with me.
> 
> I've tried for bears on some of the weekend WMA hunts before, but didn't see any, and I don't like the idea of having to hunt a different place every weekend like you do if you want to hunt the WMAs. So I thought I'd try for some national forest land this year where I can go back repeatedly and be able to scout well. Right now I'm searching around for some places on the northeast side of GA, because I want to stick relatively close to home, which is Commerce. I'm familiar with some remote bear populated areas because of the fact that I'm a big trout fisherman and I often get out into some remote mountain places while fishing, so I have some ideas. I'd love to bounce them off someone with more experience if anyone cares to listen.



I am much like Cliff as I'd love to join the group for some Bear Hunting.. I have been hunting my private land for all of my hunting years, but have no Bear or Hogs there, something I want to take a shot at this season. 

I live in Commerce, like Cliff, but own a business in White County, where is the camp in relationship to Cleveland?

I have plenty of artillery and a Pinzgauer


----------



## Marlin_444

Wacko said:


> I am much like Cliff as I'd love to join the group for some Bear Hunting.. I have been hunting my private land for all of my hunting years, but have no Bear or Hogs there, something I want to take a shot at this season.
> 
> I live in Commerce, like Cliff, but own a business in White County, where is the camp in relationship to Cleveland?
> 
> I have plenty of artillery and a Pinzgauer



Off 180 - Blairsville side away from Brass Town Bald.  

Bob's Creek 1, Blairsville, GA - Brings you to Forestry Service Road 296, all the way to the back (Dead End Loop)







*V*


----------



## Wacko

I know where that's at.. What's the set up like for camping? My Pinzgauer is set up well for short stays.


----------



## Marlin_444

Wacko said:


> I know where that's at.. What's the set up like for camping? My Pinzgauer is set up well for short stays.



Tent Camping, running water (from a Jug) and Toilets flush with a shovel.  Coolers for food & drink, Grill to cook in and a BIG Ol Pit fireplace...  Bring what you like to grill; I always bring Deer Burgers etc.  

We'll post out a "Roll Call" before the hunts; you should follow up with this thread as others will make more frequent trips...

Typically weekend openers but hey; it Federal Land and I've been known to stay 9 days (I shower in Cleveland) , heck Jack was there for two weeks last season as I recall...

Can't wait to get there again this season...

*V*


----------



## Wacko

Sounds like my kind of place.. I'll watch these threads and will do my best to join you!


----------



## Marlin_444

40 Days til Bow Opener!!!


----------



## ripplerider

Yall might find a truckload of oak has mysteriously appeared at the campsite, provided the local partiers havent burned it all up before you get there.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> Yall might find a truckload of oak has mysteriously appeared at the campsite, provided the local partiers havent burned it all up before you get there.



Nice!  Thanks!


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> Yall might find a truckload of oak has mysteriously appeared at the campsite, provided the local partiers havent burned it all up before you get there.



Much obliged...  See you soon!!!

*39 Days til opener...*

*V*


----------



## bowstring

Scouting update...Bears, bears everywhere bears. 
Sorry we didn't connect yesterday..had phone problems..will get with you this week sometime..may be able to get up next week sometime.
The roads 296 and 292 have been bushhogged and the banks cut back and the camping area has been bush hogged.
Found a good trout fishing hole next to where one of our guys hunt,,,not mentioning Ron's name.
Hope the bears stay out so we can catch some fish.
Excited and looking forward to this bear season.  Saw one yesterday.
Had a great time exploring yesterday, found 2 new hunting locations.
Hope to see you on the mountain
Bowstring


----------



## Marlin_444

Headed to Atlanta today; Y'all keep'em be twuncks the ditches aight! 

Tell'm I said "Duh Huh" they'll know what I mean    

Tonight in Conyers, next night in Gainesville and the last night in Augusta...

Glamorous life of a traveling salesman...  WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

*37 Days til opener...*

*V*


----------



## Dana Young

Bad news guys I was up in the area looking around yesterday and there was no bear sign whatsoever that I found. But I did kill a timber rattler up there.


----------



## Cliff Speed

@ Dana - your scouting trip brought some questions to my mind. How do you guys usually prepare for this hunt, like do each of you go up there and scout and find your own area in which to hunt? And how do you make sure that all your hunting spots aren't right in the same area? In regard to those people new to bear hunting, if someone new was going to join your camp, would you recommend they come up and scout themselves out a place to hunt beforehand, or will you suggest an area to them once they arrive at camp?


----------



## Dana Young

If I am there I usually just put the new people ino areas that I have scouted out or known bear hang outs. if I am not there these guys will send you in the right direction as well. oh btw I was just kidding them about the bear sign as I did see some but it was late and getting dark and I only checked a few spots.


----------



## pnome

Come scouting with us.   I google earth the area and pick likely places.  Look at forest service.maps for ways to access those places.  Then we usually have a scout weekend.  And then I scout it out. Before the hunt we all discuss where we're gonna be.  Lots of land so we've never had an issue.

We ( looks like just me and jack thus far) are going end of this month for some scouting/hog hunting.  My plan is to get there friday after work.  And scout sat & sun


----------



## Cliff Speed

I will see what I can do about getting out and scouting with you guys. I certainly would like to do that. I still have to make sure that I am going to be able to join you guys on either archery opening or gun opening. It just depends on what I have going on. And I'll be out of town the fourth weekend of August, so if you go scouting that weekend I won't be able to come. I've been scoping the area out on google maps and my Chattahoochee National Forest map, except the other night one of my dogs ate that section of my CNF map!

I have gotten out and done some scouting on my own and I've already found a couple of places that look good, but they aren't around Brasstown Bald, they are further east from there. I found one place that had good bear, hog, and deer sign. From the looks of it, I found a big cooler that a bear stole from someone's camp and then mauled it. Lol. That was a pretty cool find.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Come scouting with us.   I google earth the area and pick likely places.  Look at forest service.maps for ways to access those places.  Then we usually have a scout weekend.  And then I scout it out. Before the hunt we all discuss where we're gonna be.  Lots of land so we've never had an issue.
> 
> We ( looks like just me and jack thus far) are going end of this month for some scouting/hog hunting.  My plan is to get there friday after work.  And scout sat & sun



Gives me a 

Y'all don't worry 'bout me (as if) I got a secret weapon this season    

My daughter's wedding trip is eating into my Bear Hunting time so I'll only be NGA Mountains the opener weekends, but hey it's gonna happen this season!!!

I'll miss being with yah!!!

*V*


----------



## bowstring

Dana, if you are not physically present with us, you're spiritually there,  I appreciate your friendship and Mountain Man ways.
Look forward to seeing you this fall.
and your son and grandson.  I believe your grandson is one of the best trappers I know.
I plan to spend alot of time in the mountains this season, so don't hesitate to call
See you on the mountain
Jack


----------



## Marlin_444

*36 Days til opener...*

*V*


----------



## ranger374

well looks like we got a chance at 2 bears this year.  

i'll be happy with one

here's the link

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/...regulations/2011-2012_StateSeason_summary.pdf


----------



## Marlin_444

Me too Howard, me too!


----------



## ripplerider

Good news now we gotta make it happen!


----------



## bowstring

*bear hunting in GA  starts 9/10/2011*

2=x.see ya on the mountain


----------



## Dyrewulf

Well, it sucks, but with my job, I work the weekend starting Bow, and the weekend starting Black Powder, but I might, MIGHT be able to swing up for the opening weekend of modern gun, depends on who'll be hunting our deer camp near Butler that weekend.


----------



## ripplerider

Come up in the middle of the week, the huntings better then, not as many people out there. I live about 20 mins. from the campsite and my work hrs. are somewhat flexible.


----------



## Dyrewulf

I might be able to come up for a day or three the week of October 17th, I have to see how HR is going to do my vacation hours (just got put on at SoCo full time)


----------



## Marlin_444

34 Days...
WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## ripplerider

A friend and I rode out to the campsite this evening to shoot pistols. On the way in saw a small cub (25 lbs. max) but no sign of mama. Hopefully she was somewhere close. There was a campfire still burning in the firepit and all the oak was gone. Oh well I tried.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> A friend and I rode out to the campsite this evening to shoot pistols. On the way in saw a small cub (25 lbs. max) but no sign of mama. Hopefully she was somewhere close. There was a campfire still burning in the firepit and all the oak was gone. Oh well I tried.



Don't worry about it.  

I'm still planning on heading up there last weekend of this month.  Went and sighted in my .22 mag.  Ready to scout for bear and hunt some hogs!


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> A friend and I rode out to the campsite this evening to shoot pistols. On the way in saw a small cub (25 lbs. max) but no sign of mama. Hopefully she was somewhere close. There was a campfire still burning in the firepit and all the oak was gone. Oh well I tried.



No problemo RRDR...  We had a Tornado through here a while back and I been collecting some White Oak, we'll have plenty of wood!



pnome said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> I'm still planning on heading up there last weekend of this month.  Went and sighted in my .22 mag.  Ready to scout for bear and hunt some hogs!



Good deal Joe, y'all stake out some for us!  I can't wait to get to the hills...

See y'all soon!

*V*


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> A friend and I rode out to the campsite this evening to shoot pistols. On the way in saw a small cub (25 lbs. max) but no sign of mama. Hopefully she was somewhere close. There was a campfire still burning in the firepit and all the oak was gone. Oh well I tried.



yeah, i got some here i will bring too--i'll even be able to swing with both arms this time too!!  that way Ron won't have to wear himself out and can save his energy for draggin' bear!!!!


----------



## ranger374

pnome said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> I'm still planning on heading up there last weekend of this month.  Went and sighted in my .22 mag.  Ready to scout for bear and hunt some hogs!



checked my time off, and it don't look like i can make the scouting weekend, but I may get with Ripplerider and see if he wants to do a half day hike/scout a couple of days during the week a little closer to ML week.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> checked my time off, and it don't look like i can make the scouting weekend, but I may get with Ripplerider and see if he wants to do a half day hike/scout a couple of days during the week a little closer to ML week.



Some fish'n too I spect...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

33 days til Bear Camp...

WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## ripplerider

Saw another bear today on R.R. Scenic highway, might have went 100 lbs. Also heard another one was hit on 129 South yesterday.


----------



## Marlin_444

Headed to the Carolinas in the AM...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

31 days and mark'n them off... 

This time next month we'll be in the woods on the mountain puttin the THWACK on them...

WHOOT!!!

*V*


----------



## bowstring




----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Hi Guys...I have been watching the thread with great interest and
hoped to make the bow opener, but just found out I have a trip
to Madrid Spain Sept 10th thru the 15th...
Really bummed I am gonna miss the Sept bow opener (again) but 
should be able to make the BP and Gun opener.....
Got a new tent, so yall save me a spot !!!!


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Hi Guys...I have been watching the thread with great interest and
> hoped to make the bow opener, but just found out I have a trip
> to Madrid Spain Sept 10th thru the 15th...
> Really bummed I am gonna miss the Sept bow opener (again) but
> should be able to make the BP and Gun opener.....
> Got a new tent, so yall save me a spot !!!!



boo


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> Hi Guys...I have been watching the thread with great interest and
> hoped to make the bow opener, but just found out I have a trip
> to Madrid Spain Sept 10th thru the 15th...
> Really bummed I am gonna miss the Sept bow opener (again) but
> should be able to make the BP and Gun opener.....
> Got a new tent, so yall save me a spot !!!!



yeah, i can't make the bow opener either, but plan on making the BP week.  not going to Spain though I'll be staying in the good ole south


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> yeah, i can't make the bow opener either, but plan on making the BP week.  not going to Spain though I'll be staying in the good ole south



Wish I could make it...But gotta make some money !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Wish I could make it...But gotta make some money !!!!



Hey Doug - You gotta make hay while the sun is shine'n...  

I wish I could make the scouting trip too but I have a wedding to attend and my daughter would not understand (since it's hers)

   

30 days til "THWACK'N TIME"...


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - 9/10 Opener
__________________

pnome
bowstring
Marlin_444

Who else is gonna work to take a Black Bear with a stick-n-string this season???

*V*


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> Wish I could make it...But gotta make some money !!!!



can't argue that, at least somebody's making some $$.


----------



## CaptainCraig

Count me in!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Roll Call - Bear Hunt Opener 09/10/2011*



CaptainCraig said:


> Count me in!



Done!  We'll look to see you there!!!

Roll Call - 9/10 Opener
__________________

CaptainCriag
pnome
bowstring
Marlin_444


Who else???

*V*


----------



## treelounger123

were are you guy's going to be hunting is it NF or WMA .did some late season hunting for bear at warwoman last year . and the string is hot from pratice. that weekend is open for me


----------



## ripplerider

N.F. generally but W.M.A.s are always an option. Swallows Creek, Chestatee and Chattahoochee are close. Coopers Creek's not much farther.


----------



## ripplerider

You'd be better off to go ahead and check in on Chattahoochee or Chestatee before you got to camp. Swallows Creek checking station is close.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Draggin Time*

29 days til Bear Draggin Time...

Wow, seems like it will never get here and then it's on us...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

*28 dayzzzz...

WOO HOO!!!*

*V*


----------



## HandgunHTR

I am going to make every effort to make it up there for BP and modern gun openers.


----------



## treeman101

I should make it if all goes well


----------



## dertiedawg

What yall know bout huntin bear?!?!


----------



## pnome

dertiedawg said:


> What yall know bout huntin bear?!?!



Well sir, I know they do their business in the woods!  And that's where I plan to hunt them.


----------



## bowstring

They do their Business in vin tent .see ya on the mountain.


----------



## brandonsc

what areas of the nf do yall hunt? what about twin sisters mtns?


----------



## pnome

brandonsc said:


> what areas of the nf do yall hunt? what about twin sisters mtns?



I don't know about Twin Sisters but I've hunted a place called Three Sisters mountain near Dahlonega.

But the Bear camp is up near Brasstown Bald.


----------



## brandonsc

yea your right thats it i aint got to hunt there the past 2 seasons due to being stationed in Japan with the Marine Corps thats why i'm coming home  for a 3 week hunting trip this fall


----------



## Marlin_444

*26 more evenings...

HOOTY HOO...  HOOTY HOO...*

*V*


----------



## HandgunHTR

dertiedawg said:


> What yall know bout huntin bear?!?!



I know that you should bring some band-aids and eye patches.


----------



## dertiedawg

bowstring said:


> They do their Business in vin tent .see ya on the mountain.


That's the Papa bear doin his business in my tent.



HandgunHTR said:


> I know that you should bring some band-aids and eye patches.


And an ice pack!

Joe, you make it to pine log this past weekend for the hog hunt... Eric went but didn't have any luck.

Cooter, that Mexican place by me been calling to me. When are you gonna be passing through again?


----------



## Marlin_444

Dirty Log - Did Pnorm get back atcha on the Pork Pop'n? 

Mmmmm... Mexican Food sounds great, my plan is to get to NGA the evening of 9/8 so I can set up camp early Friday and scout some, anywho, maybe we can swing it 8/8?

Let's chat before then! 

Hope you be with us for an opener -r- 2! 

*V*


----------



## pnome

dertiedawg said:


> Joe, you make it to pine log this past weekend for the hog hunt...



Yup.



dertiedawg said:


> Eric went but didn't have any luck.



Me neither.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither.




Hogs are slippery BEASTS, much like BEARS...     

25 days  to go...


----------



## 35rem

*bear hunting*

Hey guys.  I'm new to the forums and I'm really wanting to take a bear this year.  Any chance I could come to the camp with you fellas?  I should be able to make the bow opener.


----------



## Marlin_444

35rem said:


> Hey guys.  I'm new to the forums and I'm really wanting to take a bear this year.  Any chance I could come to the camp with you fellas?  I should be able to make the bow opener.



Hey 35rem -

Come on!  

PM any of us for details... I'll be out fo pocket from 8/17 - 29. 

Check in with pnome or bowstring...

*V*


----------



## snook24

Ill be up this weekend scouting and it will be my first bow season up in the mountains...LOOKING forward to it!


----------



## Marlin_444

snook24 said:


> Ill be up this weekend scouting and it will be my first bow season up in the mountains...LOOKING forward to it!



Good Luck and let us know how you fair!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

23 days...  Sum Buddy keep up the countdown for me...  I am headed to salty water for my daughters wedding (DANG)...

*V*


----------



## snook24

Marlin_444 said:


> Good Luck and let us know how you fair!
> 
> *V*



Thanks and will do


----------



## bowstring

*bear camp*

22 DAYS TIL OPENER: 8 DAYS TIL SCOUTING 26,27,28.  SEE YA ON THE MOUNTAIN.


----------



## 35rem

Saw some great bear sign this weekend.  Can't wait for camp.


----------



## pnome

Ok Jack.  Scouting / hog hunting time!! 


It's Monday. Gotta make it all the way to Friday.  Then it's 










I'll bring my campfire grill and some chops.  

Weather says isolated thunderstorms to be expected, but that's nothing we can't handle.


----------



## bowstring

OK 5 DAYS.


----------



## ripplerider

More wood waiting.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> More wood waiting.



Sweet!  Thanks buddy!


----------



## bowstring

Thank you Jeff for bringing the wood. Hope to see you Friday, Maybe you and Fletcher can come by Fri to eat with us.
Joes bringing the pork chops, Im bringing the fixings.
Hope to do some fishing, hog hunting and bear scouting.
Don't know yet if Skylar is coming up.
Looking fwd to seeing everyone,  see you on the mountain.
Jack


----------



## bowstring

Thank you Jeff for bringing the wood. Hope to see you Friday, Maybe you and Fletcher can come by sat to eat with us.
Joes bringing the pork chops, Im bringing the fixings.
Hope to do some fishing, hog hunting and bear scouting.
Don't know yet if Skylar is coming up.
Looking fwd to seeing everyone,  see you on the mountain.
Jack


----------



## pnome

Weather forecast has improved.  Looks like it's gonna be wonderful weather!


----------



## ranger374

bowstring said:


> Thank you Jeff for bringing the wood. Hope to see you Friday, Maybe you and Fletcher can come by sat to eat with us.
> Joes bringing the pork chops, Im bringing the fixings.
> Hope to do some fishing, hog hunting and bear scouting.
> Don't know yet if Skylar is coming up.
> Looking fwd to seeing everyone,  see you on the mountain.
> Jack



sounds good--wish i didn't have to work sat


----------



## RPM

*it's 13 days i believe!!!!!*


----------



## pnome

Pretty good day scouting today.  Saw 2 bears.  1 a shooter that was no more than 30 yrds from me.  4 deer and one hog that did not offer a shot.  Can't wait for the season to.start!


----------



## ranger374

pnome said:


> Pretty good day scouting today.  Saw 2 bears.  1 a shooter that was no more than 30 yrds from me.  4 deer and one hog that did not offer a shot.  Can't wait for the season to.start!



cool hope they hang around for you for 2 more weeks.  did you go to the same area we usually do, or are you and jack looking at new ground??

man i'm itching to get up there in the mtns.  i'm gonna have to make a day or two of it after bow season opens!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

12 Days...

See y'all soon!!!

*V*


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> 12 Days...
> 
> See y'all soon!!!
> 
> *V*



you still down in salty h20 or ya'll back on the mainland--hope the wedding went well.


----------



## brandonsc

i wish i could go bear hunting in 12 days but i wont be home till mid november and when i get home then its game on


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> cool hope they hang around for you for 2 more weeks.  did you go to the same area we usually do, or are you and jack looking at new ground??



All were seen at "new to me" places that I had not been before.


----------



## ranger374

pnome said:


> All were seen at "new to me" places that I had not been before.



cool, glad new ares are good too!! glad ya'll had a good trip.  i plan to go up before ML and hunt/scout some so hopefully we'll have good luck then too.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Y'all! 

Good to be back in the USA! 

My daughters wedding was great...  

I'd rather have been hunting but it was relaxing! 

I can't wait to get up to the mountains! 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

11 more days...  

Who will be up on Friday early?

My plan (plans were made to be changed) is to be there in the AM on 9/9...  

Deer burgers on me Friday evening, y'all bring some fixins (Buns, cheese, cat-soup, Mayo, mustard etc.) I'll have some tater salad and cole slaw    

Let's all bring something else for the grill on Sat. evening... 

See you soon!


----------



## 35rem

I'll be up on Friday.  Not sure how early; it'll depend on work.


----------



## pnome

35rem said:


> I'll be up on Friday.  Not sure how early; it'll depend on work.



Funny how much of our lives depend on that.


----------



## Marlin_444

35rem said:


> I'll be up on Friday.  Not sure how early; it'll depend on work.





pnome said:


> Funny how much of our lives depend on that.



Yah Mon - Gotsta do that so I can do more of this and that...  






















Don't worry... Be Happy!!!

*V*


----------



## pnome

Looks like ya had a good time!  Congrats!


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks, suffering from Red Stripe withdrawals!!!  

Gotta get back to reality now... 

Get prepared for THAWACKIN a big ol stinking BEAR!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Ten days...

*V*


----------



## olhippie

*Bear camp location?*

...What date for the get together? Will we scout a few days ahead of opening? Same place off forest service road 292/296 (am I remembering correctly?) Hiram and I have our muzzle loaders all set.


----------



## olhippie

...We'll be there for the muzzle loading hunt.


----------



## pnome

olhippie said:


> ...We'll be there for the muzzle loading hunt.



!!!!!!


----------



## pnome

olhippie said:


> ...What date for the get together? Will we scout a few days ahead of opening? Same place off forest service road 292/296 (am I remembering correctly?) Hiram and I have our muzzle loaders all set.



Scouting trip was last weekend.  It was just me and Jack and his son.  

We're gonna be doing bow opener next.  End of 296


----------



## Marlin_444

It'll be good to see you and Hiram Olhippie!!! 

*V*


----------



## bowstring

*bear roll call*

 Good to hear from "old hippie" and son. Nobody has hunted where your bear is, he is waiting for you .
I'll be at camp on the 8th in the a.m.
I'll bring some road kill for the fire saturday night.
Looking fwd to seeing everyone
See you on the mountain

Jack


----------



## Marlin_444

#9... #9... #9...  Nine mo dayz - whooty whoot whoot....


----------



## Marlin_444

Y'all remember this one (got sold to cover a Bear mis-hap)...







Deal has been struck (trade  ) for this 8 3/8 .460 XVR Bear Popper.... 






WOO HOO, prolly will not have it for Bow Opener as it's in route...  

Call it a combo tween the .454 SRH 7.5" (Traded) and the Shorty 2.5" Barrel .460 I "LOST"...

Looking forward to seeing y'all soon!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

_NOTE: treeman101 are you planning to come for the Bow Opener?_

Roll Call - 9/10 Opener
__________________

35rem
CaptainCriag
pnome
bowstring
Marlin_444

8 more days and markin them off...

Cut up some more Premium White Oak late yesterday, will bring as much as the Hitch Hauler will take...  

Gonna fling a few more arrows today, hope y'all are ready to THWACK'em!!!

*V*


----------



## pnome

Nice hand cannon!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Nice hand cannon!



Mochas Garcia!

*V*


----------



## oldugahat

Are any of y'all going to be up at the camp during the week following the bow opener?  I'm thinking of taking a couple days that week to look for a bear up in the mountains.


----------



## Marlin_444

Not me


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Y'all remember this one (got sold to cover a Bear mis-hap)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal has been struck (trade  ) for this 8 3/8 .460 XVR Bear Popper....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO, prolly will not have it for Bow Opener as it's in route...
> 
> Call it a combo tween the .454 SRH 7.5" (Traded) and the Shorty 2.5" Barrel .460 I "LOST"...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing y'all soon!!!
> 
> 
> *V*



you will like the x frame with that longer barrel.  i will have it's BIG brother (the 500) with me for the ML week.  just finished loading up 50 rounds for it.  20 of them are a 375 gn barnes XBP and the rest are a hornady 350 gn XTP.  

get you a set of stoney point shooting sticks for it--it will make a world of difference if you have a longer shot.  i like the 36" ones cause you can use them when sitting on the ground.  if stalking just take a knee.

wish i had known you were getting a x frame i had an extra set of weigand rings and a scope mount i just sold on ebay


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> you will like the x frame with that longer barrel.  i will have it's BIG brother (the 500) with me for the ML week.  just finished loading up 50 rounds for it.  20 of them are a 375 gn barnes XBP and the rest are a hornady 350 gn XTP.
> 
> get you a set of stoney point shooting sticks for it--it will make a world of difference if you have a longer shot.  i like the 36" ones cause you can use them when sitting on the ground.  if stalking just take a knee.
> 
> wish i had known you were getting a x frame i had an extra set of weigand rings and a scope mount i just sold on ebay



I had a BFR in .500 that was cut down to 6", just a little bulky and I did not care for the single action.

I already have a set of stoney point sticks, I'll look at getting a scope at some point, so not a worry...

7 days til Bear Camp...

*V*


----------



## ALLBEEF

I wasn't sure if we would make it or not.....but we finally made reservations for the family at the Enota Campground for the weekend of Oct 14-17. Me and my buddy are planning to ML hunt with ya'll for our first bear! We have never seen one in the wild....thats all we care to do....we just want to see one!! How far will we be from the bear camp if we stay at Enota? 
We had to bring the girls......they want to check out the Apple festival They don't want to camp in a tent....of course I dont either


----------



## pnome

ALLBEEF said:


> I wasn't sure if we would make it or not.....but we finally made reservations for the family at the Enota Campground for the weekend of Oct 14-17. Me and my buddy are planning to ML hunt with ya'll for our first bear! We have never seen one in the wild....thats all we care to do....we just want to see one!! How far will we be from the bear camp if we stay at Enota?
> We had to bring the girls......they want to check out the Apple festival They don't want to camp in a tent....of course I dont either



You'll be just down the road from us.  Very close.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Thatll work......yall save me a little one....


----------



## Marlin_444

ALLBEEF said:


> Thatll work......yall save me a little one....



Not too little    

*V*


----------



## brandonsc

as long as his bear weighs 76 pounds he's legal hahahaha


----------



## Marlin_444

6 days...


----------



## 35rem

Marlin_444 said:


> 6 days...


----------



## Marlin_444

Sinko.....


----------



## ripplerider

It's cinco, senor.


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> It's cinco, senor.



Yessireebobcattail...

Today is Quatro - R - 4

Good luck with your daughters wedding on Saturday! 

*v*


----------



## Marlin_444

Weather is looking good folks...

Fri 9/9 - Hi 75, Low 52

Sat 9/10 - Hi 79, Low 53

Sun 9/11 - Hi 78, Low 52

NICE!!!

Tres Mas... Tree Mo...  3 Days til Camp...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Weather is looking good folks...
> 
> Fri 9/9 - Hi 75, Low 52
> 
> Sat 9/10 - Hi 79, Low 53
> 
> Sun 9/11 - Hi 78, Low 52
> 
> NICE!!!
> 
> Tres Mas... Tree Mo...  3 Days til Camp...





Big difference from last year when we all got soaked real good.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep, back side of some heavy rains too...  Acorns have been looking very heavy around here...  Bet we are hitting it right, and we'll have some color in the trees out round the mountain...  Falls here at last and it seemed Summer just started...

Pulling out the 125 Grain Magnus 2 blades this morning...  I am in a word...

PUMPED...  

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Couple more days...

*V*


----------



## ranger374

good luck ya'll.  keep me posted and send me some pics.  i think someone is going to stick one!!!

in the mtns a little farther north than ya'll the leaves are just barely starting to turn--figure is it more cause of dry weather than colder fall weather.

kinda sad, but you can see vast amounts of dead hemlocks across the mountain sides here in the smokeys.  guess the agleid (sp) beetle is pretty much dessimating them up here.  these forest will be forever altered.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Howard, strikes me that you have a anniversary coming up; right?

Momma made a comment last night - "I thought you were only going to hunt weekends"...  Tap dance time...

My response was - 

"Well, since I had to be in Atlanta a couple days; no need in driving back"...  I got the stare (Cow looking at an open gate) you know that look (caught in my TA TONKA CHIPS) hah!!!

Mr. "Long Barrel" will be with me...  Man that barrel is Gi-normous!!!

WHEW, .460 Ammo is X-pensive (woo dang)...  Gotta start rolling my own    ... 

The sun is finally out here in Bammer'ville today; gonna start packing the truck this evening, already made the list...  

Where'd I put them Sardine Sammaches??? 

I'll have my Draggin Boots on 

See you soon!!!

*V*


----------



## pnome

Don't forget some wood.  Or at least a hammer and wedge.


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Howard, strikes me that you have a anniversary coming up; right?
> 
> 
> *V*



no, my sons b-day, aug 31


----------



## Dana Young

I might just grace you with my presence friday night.


----------



## pnome

Dana Young said:


> I might just grace you with my presence friday night.


----------



## bowstring

x2


----------



## ranger374

Dana Young said:


> I might just grace you with my presence friday night.



i'm sure that would make everyones night.  hate i'm not gonna be there.  looking forward to meeting you one of these days.  heard a lot of good things about you.  really enjoyed meeting your son and grandson when they came to help me track the bear i shot last year.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> I might just grace you with my presence friday night.



The man, the myth and the legend - Well, yeah; Dana we expect you to join us to kick the season off!!!

I had a dream last night...  It involved a *BIG BLACK BEAR*, 4 sharp knives and a trip to Woody's Taxidermy...  

Shhhhhhh...  We are NOT hunting wabbits.... Hope you'll have some pin pointed spots for me since the "spotters" who scout'd a couple weeks ago been very tight lip'd 'bout their Hidey Ho's they found...  

Looking forward to seeing you my friends (you too Dana Young), it's been another long hot 'tween (summer) and now the hunt begins again!!!  

Pnome - The wood is in the truck, some good white oak that may last a couple nights ...

I am bringing some burgers for Friday night and some a few BBQ "Pork Ribs" for Saturday (Y'all bring a thing or two to grill also)...  

Someone bring some Charcoal for the grill (I have a new one) and some Buns, Cheese, Cat-soup, Mustard etc.  If you want something other than chips - grab some Cole Slaw and Tater Salid (I have plates and plastic ware)... 

Oh and so it won't spit H20 (rain), the awning will be with us!!!  

Knock-N-Load folks, it 1 day to SHOW TIME... 

I am as giddy as a school girl...  

Paddle faster, I hear Banjos     

WOO HOO!!! 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Hunting License Renewal - Reminder... WHOOT!!!

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/recreational-licenses

*V*


----------



## 35rem

I'm so excited about this weekend I've already managed to annoy my wife and daughter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I will be there tomorrow night.  Friday.   Can't leave covington area until about 5'ish so 7 or so getting there.

Bring potato salad or something similar.
buns (8)
charcoal
ketchup 
hot dogs and buns(8)


----------



## RPM

Have a great time folks!!!!!


----------



## pnome

I'll be bringing napkins, plastic wear, paper plates, and some charcoal too.


----------



## ripplerider

Have a rehearsal dinner Fri. night or I'd be there. I'll try to stop by camp sometime over the weekend but schedule is crazy. Have to have tuxes back in A-town by Sunday. Thanks for yalls good wishes. Check out my thread about fannypacks in the Deer hunting section. Some clown is telling me I need to man up and get a backpack instead of a fannypack. Called it a man-purse. Like I dont know what works for me after all this time. I just bought a sweet Crooked Horn fannypack from a member on here, 35 Whelen. Seems like a real good guy, I invited him to camp sometime. Anyway, I think my "man-purse" is going to work out real well. Looking forward to hunting with yall real soon. Jeff


----------



## Marlin_444

Jack and I are at camp... 

I just got set up, gonna make a run to a spot or two... WOO HOO!!!a


----------



## 35rem

I'm on my way there now.


----------



## pnome

Ok, just gotta pack up the truck and I'll be OMW too


----------



## ripplerider

Anybody score? I scored a son-in-law. Pretty good guy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

ripplerider said:


> Anybody score? I scored a son-in-law. Pretty good guy.



No one as of this morning when I left.  several were going to hunt or were still in the woods when I packed up and left.  I did at least see boo boo.  Knee high but small


----------



## pnome

Saw one this morning that might have been 75lbs...might not...let him walk.


----------



## ripplerider

Friend of mine let one walk this evening, was afraid it wouldnt weigh enough. If they really wanted to reduce the number of bears here they should have removed the weight restriction. I believe that would increase the kill numbers more than the two bear limit ever will. Fortunately my friend stuck a doe about 30 mins. after letting the bear walk. Just got back from helping him skin it and get it on ice. Been a long day. I took my daughter, son and a couple of friends down the Hiwassee river in Tennessee after church, then got the skinning call as I pulled in my driveway. Finally got a moment to relax just now. At daylight I'm gonna put a stalk on the deer carcass (pitched it in the corner of Dad's hayfield) and try to catch the local coyotes at their breakfast.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

There were 8 hearty souls at Bear Camp for the 8th Annual "Woody's" North Georgia Bear Hunt - 

Dana and Patty Young
CaptCraig (THE GATOR HUNTER) - Craig
35rem - David
Gobbleinwoods - Robert
Bowstring - Jack
pnome - Joe
Marlin_444 - Ron

Overall two Boo Boos spotted, a doe and several turkeys...  Great food around the grill, cool couple of evenings and great fires in the pit.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hard for me to pin point the best part of my hunt, but I'll hightlight the "Doe Stalk"...

Joe and I went in for the Sat. evening hunt; split at a "T" in the road and he went right and I went left. 

After Zig Zag'n around the ridge; I settled into a corner so that I could watch to the left and right of my position; couple hours in I decided to put a stalk on a "Bushy Tailed Tree Rat" (BTTR) in some clover...

I eased up... Closer & closer... neared the turn and came to FULL DRAW... Took one step further and... Looked up from the BTTR... There she was...  Head Deep in Clover...  A fine Butter Ball Nanny...  About 40 yards away...  

Now it was about this time I eased a step back and thought; I'll go back about 200 yards and climb the ridge over the top of her.

It was so thick and leaves were cracklin...  DANG...  then I got the perfect plan.

Go under her and come up at FULL DRAW and THAWACKINIZER...

I ease down from the thick stuff, then go on the bottom ridge from the road, estimating the distance...

Sloooowwwly I crept... Working my way around estimating 250 yards...  Got my foot hold and popped up and down once to see her still there...  Got ready again and eased up slow then POPPED UP AT FULL DRAW...

As luck would have it, she had moved 10 yards to my right (well maybe I came up short) and as I looked straight ahead; she was 10 yards to my right, so as started spinning in that direction she was waiving the white flag of SEE YAH!!!

This is the STUFF that keeps me coming back for more!!!

Welcome to Craig and David to the list of "Luminaries" who are part of this group of Bear Hunters.  You will never be the same 

I look forward to beaing back at Bear Camp soon!

*V*


----------



## 35rem

First I want to thank all the guys for a great weekend and for showing a noobie bear hunter the ropes.  I didn't get my bear, but I learned a ton and had a blast.  Dana, you are the bear wisperer.  Craig, that was some tasty gator.  Ron, dude, that hand cannon is a beast.  Jack, you are also a great mentor.  Robert and Joe, looking forward to getting together again for another hunt.


----------



## ranger374

glad ya'll had fun.  i'm itchin to get up there.  hopefully i will have time to scout out/hunt a couple of places before ML season--someone's going home with a bear this year--i can feel it.

oh yeah-- i'll have my hand cannon up there this year too!!!!!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Sounds like yall had some good camping weather too! Those cool mornings make me want to run and buck thru the pasture! 

Ya'll keep the stories coming.....me and Nug (as in Nugent) will be ready to smoke one around Oct 15th!


----------



## CaptainCraig

I had a great time and enjoyed meeting everyone at bear camp. I will try my best to make the ML hunt. I enjoyed the good food and the great fellowship. This is what I learned at bear camp. Marlin 444 is a great cook, pnome never misses with handgun, Dana Young knows the mountains like the back of his hand and married above himself, 35rem is a wildman and a great guy to know if you ever get in trouble in Hall county, Bowstring is a great guy and one heck of a story teller, Gobbleinwoods knows when a bear is to small to shoot and I need to get in much better shape before I try to follow Dana up a mountain again!


----------



## pnome

CaptainCraig said:


> I had a great time and enjoyed meeting everyone at bear camp. I will try my best to make the ML hunt. I enjoyed the good food and the great fellowship. This is what I learned at bear camp. Marlin 444 is a great cook, *pnome never misses with handgun*, Dana Young knows the mountains like the back of his hand and married above himself, 35rem is a wildman and a great guy to know if you ever get in trouble in Hall county, Bowstring is a great guy and one heck of a story teller, Gobbleinwoods knows when a bear is to small to shoot and I need to get in much better shape before I try to follow Dana up a mountain again!



You should see me try to shoot a glock.


----------



## Marlin_444

30 days til Front End Loader opener...

We will commence roll call around 10/1...

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## ripplerider

I hate that I missed the festivities but I'll be there  on m.l. opener. Went by last night and visited with Jack awhile.Hunted this evening on the clover rd. Heard something big moving down below me but couldnt ever see it. I'm going to leave that area alone till m.l. season, probably take my son up there opening morning. I hate I missed that gator, only had it once before. Heard it was really good. Jeff


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ripplerider said:


> I hate that I missed the festivities but I'll be there  on m.l. opener. Went by last night and visited with Jack awhile.Hunted this evening on the clover rd. Heard something big moving down below me but couldnt ever see it. I'm going to leave that area alone till m.l. season, probably take my son up there opening morning. I hate I missed that gator, only had it once before. Heard it was really good. Jeff



I missed the festivities too !!!!!

I am planning on being at the ML and gun weekends and
staying thru Monday or Tuesday the next week...

Move over Jack, make room for 1 more big tent  and pop
up shelter !!!


----------



## Marlin_444

30 days


----------



## Marlin_444

29 days...

It's "Work Days" weekend at the club in Houston (Winston County), AL so me and the Son in Law are loading up the truck this evening with tools & supplies.

It'll be different these year, one cause I'll have someone to run and get me a cold drink out of the cooler (Whoot!) and the other is that I have worked with planting the past two seasons (Seeding, Fertilizing etc.), so I would rather build box stands anyway, so I'll know where they are.

Of the 45 stand locations on our club, I've only hunted less than 15 of them...  Time to expand my horizons...  

Hope y'all are getting out to bow hunt for Mr. BIG and Miss Butterball!!!

*V*


----------



## ranger374

well, with the cool front coming in and not being able to hunt bow opener, i headed to the woods today.  was going good, got up early enough, had plenty of time, just minding my own, when out of nowhere here comes a doe across the road and tore up the door on my truck AGAIN.  i just got it out of the shop last week for the same thing.  now my new $1,800 door is ruined--2 doors in two weeks

so, i have declared war on the deer.

anyways made it up to the mtns--went and hunted where i shot at a bear last year, saw a couple of pope and young squirrels--and had a bear or deer--i think a deer come up behind me but i guess it smelled me--never saw it.  did find a nice scrape on the ground that was worked this morning.  also saw a huge grouse dusting--wish it had been season for them--still scared the heck out of me when it took off though.

checked out the camp, only a few stumps left, but i got some oak to bring in a few weeks.


----------



## Marlin_444

27 Days til Smoke Pole Opener...  

33 Days til Modern Gun Opener...

Gotta watch those dumb ol deer, they'll run out from anywhere...

Good deal on the fire wood; we are gonna need it for the weeks worth of Bear Draggin!

I got a scope coming for the .460; hope to have it mounted & balanced for Modern Gun opener...

Bushnell Trophy Silver 2-6x32 LER






Gonna get the Front End Loader dialed it also...

Smoke'm if you Got'em - - - WOO HOO

*V*


----------



## brandonsc

i got 56 days till i'm back in the states and i got 57 days till i'm in a stand for mr bear good luck everyone


----------



## Marlin_444

brandonsc said:


> i got 56 days till i'm back in the states and i got 57 days till i'm in a stand for mr bear good luck everyone



God Bless you for your service!  Maybe we can cobble together another Bear Hunt for that weekend too (unless we all tag out before them - Hah!!!)...

*V*


----------



## brandonsc

Don't worry I'll have 2 tags to fill hahaha


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> 27 Days til Smoke Pole Opener...
> 
> 33 Days til Modern Gun Opener...
> 
> I got a scope coming for the .460; hope to have it mounted & balanced for Modern Gun opener...
> 
> Bushnell Trophy Silver 2-6x32 LER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *V*



you should like that.  i put a leophold 4x on mine.  good scope but it has some parallax at close range 0-20yds.  cost me a deer last year.  should have put a few rounds at the target that close--but hey who thinks they won't hit where they are trying to aim that close.  just something to keep in mind when you get it sighted in.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep... 

I missed a Bear 12 times at 4 Feet one year...  

That Bear was not happy...

Someone offered me a 4x but I wanted to be able to "Dial it Down" for those CLOSE shots (you know what I am talking about)    

Ordered a set of Weigands (triple magnums); so now I gotta find a Scope Holster - What do you use with your .500?

S&W has this one that I like - 






*V*


----------



## ranger374

best i've found yet--unless you get one custom made--is the Galco kodiak--with the scope you will need the hunter version--here's the link

http://www.opticsplanet.net/galco-kodiak-hunter-shoulder-holster-right-hand-havana-kh172h.html


just be sure you get one for the X frame and not the N frame
i ordered mine off amazon--but it comes from optics planet--best price i found.  already had an account with amazon--so it was easier just to order thru them--still got the same price.


----------



## Marlin_444

Getting one hand made from a fella here on Woody's... 

25 - Smoke Pole

31 - Modern Firearm

WOO HOO....

*V*


----------



## ALLBEEF

I think my crew has gained another bear hunter for the ML opener.....what do yall think the chances of 3 of us just seeing a bear is??


----------



## pnome

ALLBEEF said:


> I think my crew has gained another bear hunter for the ML opener.....what do yall think the chances of 3 of us just seeing a bear is??



No idea.  But you'll have a 98% chance of having a good time.


----------



## ALLBEEF

pnome said:


> No idea.  But you'll have a 98% chance of having a good time.



No your off by two percent on that perspective......lol....If I'm in the woods away from the office....it'll be 100% I'm sure. 


What about maps? I have absolutly no idea where to start....where can I get a map of the NF lands? Is there one online I can download?
From Enota campground....where can we go to hunt?


----------



## pnome

ALLBEEF said:


> No your off by two percent on that perspective......lol....If I'm in the woods away from the office....it'll be 100% I'm sure.
> 
> 
> What about maps? I have absolutly no idea where to start....where can I get a map of the NF lands? Is there one online I can download?
> From Enota campground....where can we go to hunt?



You can go to hunt right out the back of that place.  It borders NF land.  Gotta hike up a hill though.   Don't worry too much, we've got a whole bunch of places scouted out around there.  For the most part all of that gets discussed and decided upon Friday evening by the campfire.  Where everyone's gonna hunt and all.

But here are some maps from the US Forest Service that I have found valuable:
http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...me=Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest- Maps

Blue ridge district


----------



## ALLBEEF

pnome said:


> You can go to hunt right out the back of that place.  It borders NF land.  Gotta hike up a hill though.   Don't worry too much, we've got a whole bunch of places scouted out around there.  For the most part all of that gets discussed and decided upon Friday evening by the campfire.  Where everyone's gonna hunt and all.
> 
> But here are some maps from the US Forest Service that I have found valuable:
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...me=Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest- Maps
> 
> Blue ridge district





Thanks! I just like to know halfway about the area before I get there....I wonder how the hunting is around Enota? Anyone hunted there?


----------



## ALLBEEF

pnome said:


> You can go to hunt right out the back of that place.  It borders NF land.  Gotta hike up a hill though.   Don't worry too much, we've got a whole bunch of places scouted out around there.  For the most part all of that gets discussed and decided upon Friday evening by the campfire.  Where everyone's gonna hunt and all.
> 
> But here are some maps from the US Forest Service that I have found valuable:
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...me=Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest- Maps
> 
> Blue ridge district



Also - help me out here....Ima dummy.........tell me how to read this map......from what I see....there are two different shades of green....whats what?


----------



## ranger374

ALLBEEF said:


> Also - help me out here....Ima dummy.........tell me how to read this map......from what I see....there are two different shades of green....whats what?



i know the district forestry office in gainesville has hard copy topo's--that show forestry roads and NF borders.  i always carry one of those and a compass.  the district forestry office in your area might have them but i don't know--you might could look up the # and call the gainesville office and order a map from them.  if i need one, i usually swing by there on my way up to the mtns and pick one up.

google earth is another good tool, but it is not going to show the borders of the NF--you kinda gotta have a feel for where they are at, but it will give you a aerial view of what is around the area you are looking to hunt.


----------



## pnome

ALLBEEF said:


> Thanks! I just like to know halfway about the area before I get there....I wonder how the hunting is around Enota? Anyone hunted there?



Indirectly, yes.  There is an old apple orchard up above the falls that I hunted last year.

I'll send you a PM about the map.


----------



## ALLBEEF

ranger374 said:


> i know the district forestry office in gainesville has hard copy topo's--that show forestry roads and NF borders.  i always carry one of those and a compass.  the district forestry office in your area might have them but i don't know--you might could look up the # and call the gainesville office and order a map from them.  if i need one, i usually swing by there on my way up to the mtns and pick one up.
> 
> google earth is another good tool, but it is not going to show the borders of the NF--you kinda gotta have a feel for where they are at, but it will give you a aerial view of what is around the area you are looking to hunt.



Thanks! Yeah .. I love Google Earth.....I just need to know kinda where the boundaries are. I think I have the two figured out. I've got the map Pnome posted up and google earth pulled up....so I'm clicking back and forth to them trying to figure out lines.....what is the difference in the two different shades of green?


----------



## Marlin_444

Party On...  Listen to this... It's my Skull...

Whoot...

24 & 30... 

*V*


----------



## HandgunHTR

Well, it looks as if I won't be able to make it up for ML opener.  I will definately be up there for gun opener though.


----------



## Marlin_444

HandgunHTR said:


> Well, it looks as if I won't be able to make it up for ML opener.  I will definately be up there for gun opener though.



Looking to see you when you can make it!  I plan to have the .460 S&W Mag rigged and ready to KA-BOOM Modern Gun Opener!!!

23 and 29

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

22 and 28

*V*


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Looking to see you when you can make it!  I plan to have the .460 S&W Mag rigged and ready to KA-BOOM Modern Gun Opener!!!
> 
> 23 and 29
> 
> *V*





Marlin_444 said:


> 23 and 29
> 
> *V*



The calendar is moving and the count down isn't?   Oh my.


----------



## Marlin_444

Glad someone is payin attention...

22 and 28

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Glad someone is payin attention...
> 
> 22 and 28
> 
> *V*



I am too !!!!!

In Fla Mon thru Thurs...Then back to Atlanta to begin packin' for BP opener....Gonna need my trailer for all the stuff I am bringing !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Days til - 1. Muzzleloader Opener & 2. Modern Gun Opener!!!*



7Mag Hunter said:


> I am too !!!!!
> 
> In Fla Mon thru Thurs...Then back to Atlanta to begin packin' for BP opener....Gonna need my trailer for all the stuff I am bringing !!!!



Better make some room for that BIG OL Black Bear to haul back!!!

21 and 27 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

20 days til Smoke Pole'n...

26 days til Modern Gun...

For Bear


----------



## Marlin_444

19...

25...

Woo hoo!!!

*v*


----------



## brandonsc

marlin 444 love the default hows that thing shoot?


----------



## Marlin_444

brandonsc said:


> marlin 444 love the default hows that thing shoot?



It's name fits it to a "T"...  THUMPER...

Thumper has just been topped with the Bushnell Trophy,  constructed it last night - New Pics to come... 

I have a fella in Clarkesville, GA that is building a custom holster for THUMPER - - We'll see how she spits the Hornady 200gr Jelly Tips out to 100 yards this weekend... 

18 notches til Front End Loader opener 

and 

24 scratch marks til Modern Gun opener

WOO HOO... 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

*17* and 23 (respectively)...


----------



## Marlin_444

Sixteen & Twenty Two...

*V* = WHOOTY WHOOO...


----------



## olhippie

....Hiram and I plan to join the gang again this year. Will you be at the end of 296 as in the past? My eldest son John is getting married on the 15th. but Hiram and I will head up IMMEDIATELY after the service! We should be able to hunt the morning of the 16th and a couple days after. Any reports on sightings etc.?


----------



## ranger374

olhippie said:


> ....Hiram and I plan to join the gang again this year. Will you be at the end of 296 as in the past? My eldest son John is getting married on the 15th. but Hiram and I will head up IMMEDIATELY after the service! We should be able to hunt the morning of the 16th and a couple days after. Any reports on sightings etc.?



unless something changes we will be at 296.  i went up a couple of weeks ago and looked around some--found some good deer sign, and some older bear sign.  figure i probally need to hike higher up the mtn, but time didn't allow for it.  got a spot that's gonna get hiked to that week--if anything gets shot there, it's gonna take as many as we can get to get it out!!!!!

there seems to be plenty of bears killed so far this year, so hopefully one of us will get one this year.  

BTW what day are the rest of ya'll heading up??  i was thinking about heading up early friday 14th, anyone going earlier than that??


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> unless something changes we will be at 296.  i went up a couple of weeks ago and looked around some--found some good deer sign, and some older bear sign.  figure i probally need to hike higher up the mtn, but time didn't allow for it.  got a spot that's gonna get hiked to that week--if anything gets shot there, it's gonna take as many as we can get to get it out!!!!!
> 
> there seems to be plenty of bears killed so far this year, so hopefully one of us will get one this year.
> 
> BTW what day are the rest of ya'll heading up??  i was thinking about heading up early friday 14th, anyone going earlier than that??



I am going to try to get up there the 13th, 
hunt BP weekend and stay Monday and maybe Tuesday....
Can't hunt opening gun weekend, but will go back Sunday PM
if anyone is going to stay to hunt the 1st week....


----------



## pnome

I'm pretty excited.  It's gonna be a regular hootenanny!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> I'm pretty excited.  It's gonna be a regular hootenanny!



Yep....
Got my cart ready to roll a Bear (or deer/hog)out.....
Bringin' my old woods truck again if we need it to go in
and get em' !!!!!!

Time for 444 to start an Outlaw attendee list !!!!!


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> I am going to try to get up there the 13th,
> hunt BP weekend and stay Monday and maybe Tuesday....
> Can't hunt opening gun weekend, but will go back Sunday PM
> if anyone is going to stay to hunt the 1st week....



ok, i may head up then too(13th)--and get set up--may have to baby sit my son fri morning (14th) if we can't find a sitter--just didn't want to set up and leave everything if no one was gonna be there.

plan on staying till opening day of gun season(hunt that morning)--then back here to work sunday morning--unless i tag out earlier.  don't think i can pull 2 wks up there(wife wouldn't go for that)--but it would be awsome!!


----------



## Marlin_444

17 Days til...  WOO HOO... Black Powder Opener...

Front End stuffer - Roll Call!!!
***********************
olhippie & Hiram
7Mag Hunter
Pnome
Ranger374
Marlin_444 (Might Roll in late 9/13 - 15 days til...)
ALLBEEF (+2 and the ladies off site)
HandgunHTR (Modern Gun Opener)

NOTE: Have not heard from Gobbleinwoods (we hope to see you there)

Also, olhippie it's been a while and we all are looking forward to see you!!!

My plan is to hunt MZ opener (Sat & Sun), Monday & Tues, I have business in ATL, Wed - Thurs MZ then Modern Gun opener (Sat & Sun) - Showering at the Cleveland Anytim Fitness (PEE EWW)... 

*V* - Hooty Whoo...


----------



## ALLBEEF

Like my grandaddy always says "If nuthin don't happen....we'll be there" 
We should be up real late 10/13.....then we'll run up with ya'll Friday am to scout some places......We can't hardly wait!! We just want to see one!


----------



## Marlin_444

ALLBEEF said:


> Like my grandaddy always says "If nuthin don't happen....we'll be there"
> We should be up real late 10/13.....then we'll run up with ya'll Friday am to scout some places......We can't hardly wait!! We just want to see one!



Bring your bow for when you are scoutin, you never know...    

Yup...  I picked up the line from boss of mine that I like...

"Plans were made to be changed" and or "Lord willin and the creek don't rise"...  

WOO HOO...

*V* - WHOOT


----------



## Marlin_444

15 days... Bear Muzzle Poppin...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

14...


----------



## ALLBEEF

Any of ya'll know how to skin one out for a rug if we kill one? I think I could get the most of it......but around the feet looks tricky....but I guess I may be getting the horse ahead of the cart


----------



## pnome

ALLBEEF said:


> Any of ya'll know how to skin one out for a rug if we kill one? I think I could get the most of it......but around the feet looks tricky....but I guess I may be getting the horse ahead of the cart



I plan on letting a professional handle that if possible.


----------



## ranger374

ALLBEEF said:


> Any of ya'll know how to skin one out for a rug if we kill one? I think I could get the most of it......but around the feet looks tricky....but I guess I may be getting the horse ahead of the cart



i skin out my own furs during trapping season, so i think we could accomodate that.  I would skin down to the feet, then just cut the wrist/arm bone and let whatever taxidermist split the lips and eyelids and finish out the feet for you.


----------



## Marlin_444

ALLBEEF said:


> Any of ya'll know how to skin one out for a rug if we kill one? I think I could get the most of it......but around the feet looks tricky....but I guess I may be getting the horse ahead of the cart



Here is some guidence - 







*V* - WHOOT!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ALLBEEF said:


> Any of ya'll know how to skin one out for a rug if we kill one? I think I could get the most of it......but around the feet looks tricky....but I guess I may be getting the horse ahead of the cart



Bet Jack could skin one with that pig sticker he carries !!!
Where is Bowstring ???
He is gonna be there isn't he?????


----------



## Marlin_444

I need to call him, he has not been on in a while. 

Stay tuned! 

*V* - WHOOT


----------



## Marlin_444

X I I I 

Put a pile of tenderloins on some merinade for camp...  Mmmmmmm...  I can smell the grill goin now...

*v* - whoot!!!


----------



## JWilson

Is there going to be anyone around mid week? I will be hunting on my side of the state of bears but if I  get bored and decide to take a little trip. I have one down and one to go. Then the deer are in deep trouble.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yes, at least Ranger and I will be there; come on by.  I saw that look in your darlin girl's eyes as she was viewing that BEAST you killed!

Hope to have some draggin goin off FS 296 the week of Muzzle Stuffer season...

*V* - WHOOT!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Aight fellas, I am gonna be outta pocket for a few; headed to Lincoln Park...  

Hope ya'll got them dialed in...  I am using Tim's (new to him) Traditions 50 Cal, 28" Bbl...  PowerBelt Platinum Aerotip 300 grainers over 130 grains of 777, over a Winchester 209 primer...

WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## JWilson

Marlin_444 said:


> Yes, at least Ranger and I will be there; come on by.  I saw that look in your darlin girl's eyes as she was viewing that BEAST you killed!
> 
> Hope to have some draggin goin off FS 296 the week of Muzzle Stuffer season...
> 
> *V* - WHOOT!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Ron she thought it was a dog but now she knows what a deer bear and pig are we look at them everyday in the man cave. I hope to kill one this weekend with the xforce but if not my cva will bark in a week or so.


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> Marlin_444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, at least Ranger and I will be there; come on by.  I saw that look in your darlin girl's eyes as she was viewing that BEAST you killed!
> 
> Hope to have some draggin goin off FS 296 the week of Muzzle Stuffer season...
> 
> *V* - WHOOT!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Ron she thought it was a dog but now she knows what a deer bear and pig are we look at them everyday in the man cave. I hope to kill one this weekend with the xforce but if not my cva will bark in a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck Brother, we'll look for the post either way...
> 
> Come visit if you can; we'll be post'n once we score!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marlin_444

X I I to go...


----------



## ranger374

maybe we need to try one of these--recon it would be considered baiting?????

http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...ching-area-near-florida-6584#loc=62/436/22132


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> maybe we need to try one of these--recon it would be considered baiting?????
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...ching-area-near-florida-6584#loc=62/436/22132



They'd have to push me out!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

39 degrees Friday and Sat night....Better bring your long johns.....
At least no rain after Thursday.....


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> 39 degrees Friday and Sat night....Better bring your long johns.....
> At least no rain after Thursday.....



and a warm tent!!!!

hopefully that cool weather will get them moving!!!!

my dad stopped by the camp today--very little wood left, but we have a nice computer screen right in the middle of the fire pit with a bunch of bullet holes in it


----------



## Marlin_444

Fo Mo Dayzzz

WOO HOO... Black Powder Opener...

Front End stuffer - Roll Call!!!
***********************
olhippie & Hiram
7Mag Hunter
Pnome
Ranger374 and Dad
Marlin_444 (Might Roll in late 9/13 - 15 days til...)
ALLBEEF (+2 and the ladies off site)
HandgunHTR (Modern Gun Opener)


----------



## Marlin_444

Y'all Bring Wood; we will need it along with charcoal - - I am bringing Deer Chili (MILD) and a ton of tenderloins for the grill...

WHOOT *V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Y'all Bring Wood; we will need it along with charcoal - - I am bringing Deer Chili (MILD) and a ton of tenderloins for the grill...
> 
> WHOOT *V*



I'll throw a little wood in the truck after I get loaded...Not
enough for the weekend, but as much as I can pile on....
I'll bring a couple packs of Brats and a big pkg of Pork
Chops....Anything else ????


----------



## Marlin_444

*Muzzleloader Opener*



7Mag Hunter said:


> I'll throw a little wood in the truck after I get loaded...Not
> enough for the weekend, but as much as I can pile on....
> I'll bring a couple packs of Brats and a big pkg of Pork
> Chops....Anything else ????



Some Charcoal will help...  My plan is to get there late on Thurs but as we know...

Plans were made to be changed...  But that is the plan at the moment...

TRES MAS!


----------



## pnome

I'll bring some wood and charcoal too.  As well as some plates, utensils, napkins, etc....


----------



## ranger374

i'll have some food of some sort, and some wood too and a bag of charcoal.  i don;t have a truckload of wood, but if i have time i may can cut a little fri morning before i come back up.

i'm also trying to get together a rigging system so we can haul out a bear deer hog if it falls into one of those DEEP ravines.  got the rope, got to find a couple of carabiners and a couple of pulleys.


----------



## Marlin_444

That's great! If everyone brings a little wood we'll have a lot!


----------



## ranger374

Just got a good bear hunting report--see ya'll at camp!!!!


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> That's great! If everyone brings a little wood we'll have a lot!



you bringing your canopy to put the table and food under???


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> you bringing your canopy to put the table and food under???



I'll be bringing one of those as well.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> I'll be bringing one of those as well.



Yep...Me too....

Anyone hear from Jack ????
or Vin ????


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> Yep...Me too....
> 
> Anyone hear from Jack ????
> or Vin ????



unless ron called Jack today, he hasn't responded to our texts yet.--hope he is able to make it up to camp.

don't know about Vin.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Only be the two of us and of course the wimmins staying off site. Looking forward to meeting you fellers!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Call'n Bow-Strang agin!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Call'n Bow-Strang agin!



Knowin' Jack...He's already there......


Honk yer horn as you come up the hill....

See yall on the Mtn.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Knoin Jack - Prolly so - I'll be poppin and honkin come'n in... 

*V* - WHOOTY WHOO!!!


----------



## ripplerider

I'll be dropping in from time to time. Got a lot going on right now. I can bring yall some wood if you need it.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Tell me this.........When yall head in for the bear hunt.....do you normally stay in the woods all day or do you come out around 10-12 for a mid-day break? Also....will yall be hunting from the ground...sort of stalking or sitting in a stand? 
What all do you take with you while hunting?
What other tactics do yall use to lure in Yogi??


----------



## ranger374

ALLBEEF said:


> Tell me this.........When yall head in for the bear hunt.....do you normally stay in the woods all day or do you come out around 10-12 for a mid-day break? Also....will yall be hunting from the ground...sort of stalking or sitting in a stand?
> What all do you take with you while hunting?
> What other tactics do yall use to lure in Yogi??



well not that i am an expert or anything, but i do both.  i started out last year walking and getting familiar with a certian section of woods.  saw 1 bear(small) off the ground.


then right before dark one afternoon, i saw a shooter cross a path going down the mountian.  so early the next morning i set up a climber (too close to the path), and the bear came right back thru the same spot about 8:00 that morning.  he smelled me and i took a marginal shot--never found him.

what i plan is to walk/hunt/scout first--then if i find good sign or a bear(s), deer, etc, then i will decide if it is worth hauling in a stand or just hunting off the ground.

as far as taking a lunch break, just depends on where you are hunting and how far in you are.  we do both.

i don't do anything to "lure" a bear, just hunt like i do for deer.  find the freshest sign/food source and sit on it and wait.


----------



## pnome

ALLBEEF said:


> Tell me this.........When yall head in for the bear hunt.....do you normally stay in the woods all day or do you come out around 10-12 for a mid-day break? Also....will yall be hunting from the ground...sort of stalking or sitting in a stand?
> What all do you take with you while hunting?
> What other tactics do yall use to lure in Yogi??



We usually come back to camp mid-day for lunch and a nap.

I hunt from the ground, some folks bring climbers.  I don't have anything to try to lure them in.  I just hunt sign and spot n' stalk.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ripplerider said:


> I'll be dropping in from time to time. Got a lot going on right now. I can bring yall some wood if you need it.



We would appreciate any wood contributions you can
make !!!!
Look forward to seeing you !!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ALLBEEF said:


> Tell me this.........When yall head in for the bear hunt.....do you normally stay in the woods all day or do you come out around 10-12 for a mid-day break? Also....will yall be hunting from the ground...sort of stalking or sitting in a stand?
> What all do you take with you while hunting?
> What other tactics do yall use to lure in Yogi??




I am new to Bear hunting, but I plan to use a climber....
Going to check several spots Thurs and Friday for acorns
and Bear sign and go in early Sat till Noon-thirty....


----------



## Pats fan in GA

I was hoppin to come at meet you all and maybe learn a thing or two .. but work is callin .. hope I can join next year


----------



## pnome

Pats fan in GA said:


> I was hoppin to come at meet you all and maybe learn a thing or two .. but work is callin .. hope I can join next year



In this economy... you gotta take what work you can get!


----------



## ripplerider

Lets all pray for cloud cover. That full moon's mighty bright right now.


----------



## ALLBEEF

ripplerider said:


> Lets all pray for cloud cover. That full moon's mighty bright right now.



What do yall think the moon will do to them?


----------



## Marlin_444

ALLBEEF said:


> What do yall think the moon will do to them?



Most likely they will move at night and during mid-day...  

Could be a good time for an ALL DAY hunt    

I still have not left yet...  

Dang Gum shipment of my workshop materials have not made it in yet...  

Will hit it soon...

See yah later... 

Bear Hunters...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Pats fan in GA said:


> I was hoppin to come at meet you all and maybe learn a thing or two .. but work is callin .. hope I can join next year



Be with us when you can...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

One More and we're there!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Fellas - 

I will not be up tonight, my materials shipment will not be delivered until 10:30 AM (that's 11:30 AM across the border...

SO spot me a good camping location as I'll be there round supper time. 

I gotta do that so I can do this...  

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

Somebody better have a plan B grill...

Story get's worse...  Now I was told 4:30 today (May not make it for dinner and me with the grill (DANG NABBIT) is when I will get my shipment that I was to get yesterday ay 10:30 as I should have been at campe last night late...  

Stay tuned...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Somebody better have a plan B grill...
> 
> Story get's worse...  Now I was told 4:30 today (May not make it for dinner and me with the grill (DANG NABBIT) is when I will get my shipment that I was to get yesterday ay 10:30 as I should have been at campe last night late...
> 
> Stay tuned...



Boo!  I'll bring my camp grill.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Boo!  I'll bring my camp grill.



Thanks Joe!

*V*


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Thanks Joe!
> 
> *V*



You're gonna be nice and hot when they don't show up at 4:30.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> You're gonna be nice and hot when they don't show up at 4:30.



Nope, problem solved - being rerouted to the Hilton Atlanta - Time for a shower and I am hitting the trail...

WOO HOO...  See you in the woods...  I  got a TON of fire wood on the truck... 

See y'all around supper time    

*V*


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Nope, problem solved - being rerouted to the Hilton Atlanta - Time for a shower and I am hitting the trail...
> 
> WOO HOO...  See you in the woods...  I  got a TON of fire wood on the truck...
> 
> See y'all around supper time
> 
> *V*



Awesome!  Get off woodys and into that shower!


----------



## pnome

Time to Occupy 296!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Six Bear Hunters at camp tonight, three visited and in the AM we pack the Black Powder under our projectiles and it's ON!!! 

Good Luck to everyone... 

WOO HOO!!! 

*V*


----------



## brandonsc

any luck this weekend?


----------



## pnome

Nope me  

Put a lot of miles on the boots though.  Lots of wind and a very very bright moon made for not so good hunting.


----------



## Marlin_444

None here either; I am in Atlanta for a workshop thru Tomorrow AM then I head back to the Mountain.

*V*


----------



## ALLBEEF

Back at the office today.........Great to meet all of you guys! Sorry we couldn't spend more time at the bear camp......We didn't see any bears.....but we had a ball!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey ALLBEEF - Good to have you!
I had to make a run into Atlanta for a workshop on Monday and I am back at camp tonight! One of the crew scored on a bear in an area I hunted this weekend...  I am gonna hiy the area you hunted tomorrow! Wish me luck!!! It's windy and rainy this evening...  Glad I have my Rain Suit with me!


----------



## brandonsc

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey ALLBEEF - Good to have you!
> I had to make a run into Atlanta for a workshop on Monday and I am back at camp tonight! One of the crew scored on a bear in an area I hunted this weekend...  I am gonna hiy the area you hunted tomorrow! Wish me luck!!! It's windy and rainy this evening...  Glad I have my Rain Suit with me!



wheres the pics and the story at?


----------



## ALLBEEF

Who got the bear?? Was it the guy that walked up on one while scouting Friday evening??




Marlin_444 said:


> Hey ALLBEEF - Good to have you!
> I had to make a run into Atlanta for a workshop on Monday and I am back at camp tonight! One of the crew scored on a bear in an area I hunted this weekend...  I am gonna hiy the area you hunted tomorrow! Wish me luck!!! It's windy and rainy this evening...  Glad I have my Rain Suit with me!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ALLBEEF said:


> Who got the bear?? Was it the guy that walked up on one while scouting Friday evening??



No, it wasn't me...I had to leave a day early for an 
unexpected trip to Houston....
Only Ranger (Howard) and Bowstring (Jack), Hippie (Ian)
and son Hiram were in camp when I left Monday PM.....

Can't wait for the details...


----------



## pnome

It was Jeff (ripplerider) who got it.  Don't have more details.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> It was Jeff (ripplerider) who got it.  Don't have more details.



Just got a text from Howard....Sow 100lbs or so....Good
eatin' size ( I guess ????)..


----------



## Marlin_444

Whoot!


----------



## Marlin_444

No bears seen yesterday, three does (1 Marlin and 2 Ranger) sighted; no shots taken - Today is a new day. 

Time for a Hike!!!  

*V* - Whoot...


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Just got a text from Howard....Sow 100lbs or so....Good
> eatin' size ( I guess ????)..



Hey Doug - PM me with details on that spot...  

*V*


----------



## ALLBEEF

How many bear seen this week?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Saw one (big one) Friday before opening day...2 deer, 6 turks and
3 Grouse.....And lots and lots of BIG hills....


----------



## ranger374

ok folks just got in a little while ago.  gotta get unpacked and find the camera, and i'll put some pics up.

overall, it was a great hunt.  I stayed from thurs 10/13 to fri 10/21.  saw between 50-100 turkeys, and either saw a deer or spooked one each day.  only saw 2 bears though--one last fri evening--it spooked before i got  a shot, and the one that ripplerider killed.

marlin, pnome, and bowstring are going to hunt the rest of the weekend up there--so there's still time!!!

so on to the bear story--i know ya'll are dying to hear!!.  Well, i upt up my portable behind camp about lunchtime, and planned on hunting till dark.  I knew the front was coming in with the rain--so hopefully the bears would be moving.  about 4:00pm Jeff (ripplerider) called and wanted to try a hunt on a laurel thicket at a spot he had found--which was in the same area i had seen a bear last friday.  So i got down, went to camp--prepared things for the rain and drove over to the meeting spot.  He was running late, so i decided i would stalk in and wait on jeff up the hill.  about half way, i was looking WAY down on this beautiful old growth open creek bottom--and telling myself that there's no way any animal on public land would walk thru something that open and that close to the highway.  about 5 more steps and i said there's a bear--WHAT A BEAR!!  it was walking right up that open creek bottom!!!  i could see that it was not a large bear, but i felt it was big enough to shoot.  I decided since i had walked so much area and had the opportunity to take 2 bears, i would try for this one.  So, adrenaline rushing and the shot window decreasing, i cocked the hammer and picked out a spot ahead of the bear.  As it came into view of my crosshairs, i settled them at its nose and let the bear walk into them.  as they hit its head i, i slowly began to pull the trigger--hopefully so that when the gun went off and the bear moving, my bullet would have time to hit the kill zone.  Well in a split second, it happened--my primer went POP--but no powder ignition until about 4 seconds later--to which i was clearly off the bear by then.  The bear stopped, looked behind it, and then proceeded on up the bottom.  It didn't know what happened or that i was even there.  So as i reloaded, Jeff called--he had just pulled up and heard me shoot--and i told him i missed.  He came on up and as we were walking up the hill i was telling him the story.  as we got to the top, where the valley(the bear was in) met the old logging road, i saw movement and black.  I told Jeff--"THERE HE IS!!"  we both stopped and got a bead on it-- and he told me to go ahead and shoot it.  I didn't have a shot and told him to shoot it.  He said i don't want to shoot your bear.  I said it's not my bear--i missed--shoot it before it sees us.  so, he shot it, and it ran about 20 yds up the hill, then after a couple of minutes, came rolling back down and passed away in the logging road.  All this happened in about 5 minutes--and the best part was it was already in the road, and about a quarter mile drag--all down hill to the truck.  It wasn't that big of a bear, but man was it exciting, and i was super happy to finally see a bear harvested during camp--even though i didn't get to harvest it.  it worked out better in the long run cause we didn't have to drag it out of that straight up and down hill that seemed to go forever.


----------



## ranger374

oh BTW--while ya'll are sleeping in a tent in 30 degree weather i'll be taking a nice warm shower and sleeping in a nice warm bed.


----------



## pnome

Nice writeup! Yeah it's gonna be cold in the morning!


----------



## ripplerider

Dang Howard you should write for G.O.N. that was a good descriptive passage! I wish things had worked out for you to get another shot but I think we did the right thing as she was starting to wind us and fixing to run. Maybe next time! Thanks for your help getting it out. Let me know when your ready to come back and hunt the big woods. Jeff


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> Dang Howard you should write for G.O.N. that was a good descriptive passage! I wish things had worked out for you to get another shot but I think we did the right thing as she was starting to wind us and fixing to run. Maybe next time! Thanks for your help getting it out. Let me know when your ready to come back and hunt the big woods. Jeff



i enjoyed hunting up there--we need to do another day hunt before season ends

just got word that joe shot one--decent sized I think--they are tracking it now--hope he finds it!!!!


----------



## ranger374

well shoot--looks like the trail dried up and the bear was not recovered--don't know the details, i'll let joe fill in when he gets a chance


----------



## ripplerider

Tell them to holler at me if they need a fresh set of eyes on the trail- sometimes it helps to bring in a new perspective. I could come out after church. Jeff


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> Tell them to holler at me if they need a fresh set of eyes on the trail- sometimes it helps to bring in a new perspective. I could come out after church. Jeff



i think Dana came over to help them track it yesterday.  haven't talked to joe yet--ron said he shot ir with a 45-70(i think)--anyways they didn't find it--i'm sure he's pretty disappointed, I know i was last year--loosing a big one is like loosing a 10pt buck


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> i think Dana came over to help them track it yesterday.  haven't talked to joe yet--ron said he shot ir with a 45-70(i think)--anyways they didn't find it--i'm sure he's pretty disappointed, I know i was last year--loosing a big one is like loosing a 10pt buck



Rotten luck !!!!!


----------



## pnome

Yeah.  I'm still sick over it.   So, here's the story....

When I got in at camp friday evening Ron and Jack both said they thought the bears we're all keeping low.  So i decided to head down that same creek bottom where 7Mag saw that big bear last weekend.

Got in way way early and got a good ways up there in the dark before I picked a log to sit on and watch over the bottom as the sun came up.  About 8 I was cold, so I decided to stalk my way further up a little.  Crossed the creek and came to this flat, open area and just as I was standing there a big bear, biggest I have ever seen in the wild, came out of a mountain laurel thicket.

He was making his way right towards me and I threw the gun up and waited till I got him quartering slightly towards me.  Shot and he fell over, groaned, then jumped back up and took off.  I shot again, but must have missed.   Texted everyone and headed back out to meet up with Jack and his son and nephew.   Once we got back with jack we looked around but couldn't find him.  Got the two boys on the blood trail and they just went to town.  Jack's nephew has eyes like a hawk!  He and Skylar followed a light blood trail up and over a big hill about 150yrds.  Finding little specks of blood I couldn't find down on my hands and knees.  But the trail petered out and it looks like he was last headed up the mountainside. 

Came back out and brought in Dana and Ron.  We gave it all a good look but no bear.  Spent about 6 hours looking in total.  We figured he just wasn't hit all that bad.  Not much blood, only really a couple good spots.  I've got no excuse but big bear fever must have struck me.  I know I was shaking like a leaf after he ran off.

Now if I can just get the "what if's" out of my mind and stop dwelling on it.


----------



## ranger374

that stinks joe--now we have joined the same club--LOL

i have decided that if the bear is within 50 yds--from now on if i have my rifle, he is gettin a head shot between the eyes or in the ear--DRT

do you think it was the same one 7 mag saw????

i believe the bears in that area are low--that's what i told ron before i left--both that i saw were low as well as what little sign i found.


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> that stinks joe--now we have joined the same club--LOL
> 
> i have decided that if the bear is within 50 yds--from now on if i have my rifle, he is gettin a head shot between the eyes or in the ear--DRT
> 
> do you think it was the same one 7 mag saw????
> 
> i believe the bears in that area are low--that's what i told ron before i left--both that i saw were low as well as what little sign i found.



I'm just a suburb-boy but it's hard for me to imagine two big bears sharing that bottom in harmony.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Yeah.  I'm still sick over it.   So, here's the story....
> 
> When I got in at camp friday evening Ron and Jack both said they thought the bears we're all keeping low.  So i decided to head down that same creek bottom where 7Mag saw that big bear last weekend.
> 
> Got in way way early and got a good ways up there in the dark before I picked a log to sit on and watch over the bottom as the sun came up.  About 8 I was cold, so I decided to stalk my way further up a little.  Crossed the creek and came to this flat, open area and just as I was standing there a big bear, biggest I have ever seen in the wild, came out of a mountain laurel thicket.
> 
> He was making his way right towards me and I threw the gun up and waited till I got him quartering slightly towards me.  Shot and he fell over, groaned, then jumped back up and took off.  I shot again, but must have missed.   Texted everyone and headed back out to meet up with Jack and his son and nephew.   Once we got back with jack we looked around but couldn't find him.  Got the two boys on the blood trail and they just went to town.  Jack's nephew has eyes like a hawk!  He and Skylar followed a light blood trail up and over a big hill about 150yrds.  Finding little specks of blood I couldn't find down on my hands and knees.  But the trail petered out and it looks like he was last headed up the mountainside.
> 
> Came back out and brought in Dana and Ron.  We gave it all a good look but no bear.  Spent about 6 hours looking in total.  We figured he just wasn't hit all that bad.  Not much blood, only really a couple good spots.  I've got no excuse but big bear fever must have struck me.  I know I was shaking like a leaf after he ran off.
> 
> Now if I can just get the "what if's" out of my mind and stop dwelling on it.



Man, Really hate to hear that Joe.....It sounds like it may have been the same bear I saw Friday before BP opener....
It sounds like you were in the same area as I saw him..
At 15-20 yds , he looked as big as Ron's tent, especially since I was unarmed and he was popping his
teeth.....Hopefully he will survive and give us another chance next year....
I enjoyed seeing you all again, and look forward to the next time we can share camp.....


----------



## ripplerider

I'm seeing a pattern here- bears (at least big ones) shot while facing or quartering towards the hunter=unrecovered bear. 2 times in 2 yrs. could be a coincidence or it could be a lesson waiting to be learned.  Quartering away or broadside is best. Monday morning quaterbacking is easy though,I'd probably have took the same shot. Jack, is Skylar still up? I believe Fletcher has Strep throut, he probably wont go to school today. Need to get those kids together if Fletch recovers. Call me. Jeff


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> I'm seeing a pattern here- bears (at least big ones) shot while facing or quartering towards the hunter=unrecovered bear. 2 times in 2 yrs. could be a coincidence or it could be a lesson waiting to be learned.  Quartering away or broadside is best. Monday morning quaterbacking is easy though,I'd probably have took the same shot. Jack, is Skylar still up? I believe Fletcher has Strep throut, he probably wont go to school today. Need to get those kids together if Fletch recovers. Call me. Jeff



That's a good point.  But it was either that shot, or he walks right into me.


----------



## ranger374

pnome said:


> That's a good point.  But it was either that shot, or he walks right into me.



or in my case watch the bear of a lifetime walk away--which hindsight, that's probabally what i should have done.  like i said, if there is a next time and he is that close walking right at me, he is getting a bullet in the pumpkin!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Well, all I can say is from my perspective we had the most productive bear camp since we started this group get together annually. 

I saw a ton of turkeys, grouse, bushy tailed tree rats, Chip-N-Dale monks etc.  

With my cold and the "Barking" I was doing, it's a wonder I saw anything at all...  

We plan to have a end of the season hunt; hope some of your hearty souls will plan to join us!

It was good to finally meet the elusive 7maghunter (Joe beat me to the spot!) and to have ALLBEEF as the newest addition to the Bear Camp "Irregulars", sorry you did not see a bear; this is my 8th or 9th year and I did not see on this trip out...

Ian (olhippie) and son Hiram made it for three (3) days - it had been 3 years (or more) since I saw Ian and my first opportunity to meet Hiram.  Campfire stories were a bit more interesting once Ian retold the story of the "Bathroom" Gator!!!

Ranger, Chuck (your dad) and I had a chance to talk a couple of  times while at camp; he is a Good Ol Boy & I can understand now why you are the person you are - - I wish my Dad could have an opportunity to be at Bear Camp with us!

Ripplerider, thanks for the wood; wish you could have hunted more with us (or taught us more about how you hunt).  We look forward to seeing your again soon, if not before then - - around the season ender.

Jack, you add the spice to camp by sharing all that you know on each topic related to the outdoors, hunting and or generally just about any topic from buying stuff to self medicating!  It is good to see your tent in camp when I roll up!!!

Joe... I nearly jumped out of my truck seat when I saw your text "SHOT BEAR"...  After the hours of searching the woods, I am reminded of the old saying "it is better to have loved and lost, than to have never loved" - - Now I better qualify that or I get "Rainbowed" - - It is better to have Shot a Bear and not Recovered it, than to have never Shot a Bear...  That said, it's Bull Frog son - - When I shoot my next Bear, it'll be two shots to the chest and one to the head.

GOOD TIMES Y'all 

*V* - Whoot!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> or in my case watch the bear of a lifetime walk away--which hindsight, that's probabally what i should have done.  like i said, if there is a next time and he is that close walking right at me, he is getting a bullet in the pumpkin!!



I agree...Bullet to the punkin'....If Joe shot the bear I saw,
then you know the reason I did not want to go back with
my old Hawken....Might just be a new in-line in my
Christmas stocking this year.....One of those "magnum models"......
I am up for a late season hunt, this year, and I got 1st dibs lookin' 
for old Hop-a Long....OK, Joe and I will flip for it !!!!! Just gotta dig
around the reloading bench and find those 220gr 30-06 bullets I
loaded when I went out west for Elk a few years back !!!!!!!!!

Dec 3-4 is good for me, as I got picked for Dec 8-9  Blanton Creek 
and Dec 14-15 is Chatt Bend state Park hunt...Mid Nov
might work too...Just let me know... I am in !!!!!

Great camp, good friends, great outdoors...It just don't
get any better !!!!
Blue skies !!!!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Awesome guys!! I really enjoyed meeting yall.....Joe...I appreciate you showing me some of the secret spots....I'm already ready for next year! Sorry for the unrecoverable bear.....better luck next time!
 I think I may head back up in late season.....or maybe start practicing with my Mathews?????


----------



## ranger374

added a pic of jeff's bear--scroll back up to the hunt story to view.


----------



## ranger374

i also found what i believe to be a old grave site on one of the mountains i was scouting. see what you think.  there were around 4 or 5 of these in a 50-100 yard area.


----------



## pnome

That may be a new grave site.  You might want to report that find to the authoritiess.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> ok folks just got in a little while ago.  gotta get unpacked and find the camera, and i'll put some pics up.
> 
> overall, it was a great hunt.  I stayed from thurs 10/13 to fri 10/21.  saw between 50-100 turkeys, and either saw a deer or spooked one each day.  only saw 2 bears though--one last fri evening--it spooked before i got  a shot, and the one that ripplerider killed.
> 
> marlin, pnome, and bowstring are going to hunt the rest of the weekend up there--so there's still time!!!
> 
> so on to the bear story--i know ya'll are dying to hear!!.  Well, i upt up my portable behind camp about lunchtime, and planned on hunting till dark.  I knew the front was coming in with the rain--so hopefully the bears would be moving.  about 4:00pm Jeff (ripplerider) called and wanted to try a hunt on a laurel thicket at a spot he had found--which was in the same area i had seen a bear last friday.  So i got down, went to camp--prepared things for the rain and drove over to the meeting spot.  He was running late, so i decided i would stalk in and wait on jeff up the hill.  about half way, i was looking WAY down on this beautiful old growth open creek bottom--and telling myself that there's no way any animal on public land would walk thru something that open and that close to the highway.  about 5 more steps and i said there's a bear--WHAT A BEAR!!  it was walking right up that open creek bottom!!!  i could see that it was not a large bear, but i felt it was big enough to shoot.  I decided since i had walked so much area and had the opportunity to take 2 bears, i would try for this one.  So, adrenaline rushing and the shot window decreasing, i cocked the hammer and picked out a spot ahead of the bear.  As it came into view of my crosshairs, i settled them at its nose and let the bear walk into them.  as they hit its head i, i slowly began to pull the trigger--hopefully so that when the gun went off and the bear moving, my bullet would have time to hit the kill zone.  Well in a split second, it happened--my primer went POP--but no powder ignition until about 4 seconds later--to which i was clearly off the bear by then.  The bear stopped, looked behind it, and then proceeded on up the bottom.  It didn't know what happened or that i was even there.  So as i reloaded, Jeff called--he had just pulled up and heard me shoot--and i told him i missed.  He came on up and as we were walking up the hill i was telling him the story.  as we got to the top, where the valley(the bear was in) met the old logging road, i saw movement and black.  I told Jeff--"THERE HE IS!!"  we both stopped and got a bead on it-- and he told me to go ahead and shoot it.  I didn't have a shot and told him to shoot it.  He said i don't want to shoot your bear.  I said it's not my bear--i missed--shoot it before it sees us.  so, he shot it, and it ran about 20 yds up the hill, then after a couple of minutes, came rolling back down and passed away in the logging road.  All this happened in about 5 minutes--and the best part was it was already in the road, and about a quarter mile drag--all down hill to the truck.  It wasn't that big of a bear, but man was it exciting, and i was super happy to finally see a bear harvested during camp--even though i didn't get to harvest it.  it worked out better in the long run cause we didn't have to drag it out of that straight up and down hill that seemed to go forever.



Ol Bear Killa!!!


----------



## ripplerider

ranger374 said:


> i also found what i believe to be a old grave site on one of the mountains i was scouting. see what you think.  there were around 4 or 5 of these in a 50-100 yard area.



Revenuers


----------



## DelphicSharpShot

I'd definitely be interested in getting together with you guys for a late season hunt.  I've been trying to figure this thing out on my own and have come to the realization that if I'm gonna know what to do and where to go in time to enjoy teaching my three young sons, I'd better get moving and seek some guidance/direction from those that know what their doing...


----------



## pnome

DelphicSharpShot said:


> I'd definitely be interested in getting together with you guys for a late season hunt.  I've been trying to figure this thing out on my own and have come to the realization that if I'm gonna know what to do and where to go in time to enjoy teaching my three young sons, I'd better get moving and seek some guidance/direction from those *that know what their doing*...



In my case, that's always up for debate. 

But you're welcome to come sit by the fire with me and I'll tell you all the stuff I've overheard the real bear hunters say.


----------



## ripplerider

pnome said:


> That's a good point.  But it was either that shot, or he walks right into me.



Been there done that the first animal I ever drew a bow on was a big bear on Cohutta. I was sitting on a log when he appeared out of an ivy thicket walking straight towards me. I'm no great judge of bears (ask Howard) but he looked like he would have went 300 lbs. easy. If I'd been sitting 10 yds. uphill I would have had a perfect shot, but I wasnt. All I could do was try to ease the bow back. Needless to say he saw me and whirled around and got the heck out of Dodge. In retrospect it's a good thing I didnt get him since I was hunting alone steeply downhill from my cut-down Volkswagen and theres no way I could have got him out in one piece. I know, hunt up drag down but I was young and dumb and hunting over the most incredible sign I've ever seen. The bears were feeding on Sarvis berry trees and they had broken down limbs 6 to 8 inches in diameter to get to the berries. Crap was everywhere. I sat there and shook for 30 minutes afterward.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> Been there done that the first animal I ever drew a bow on was a big bear on Cohutta. I was sitting on a log when he appeared out of an ivy thicket walking straight towards me. I'm no great judge of bears (ask Howard) but he looked like he would have went 300 lbs. easy. If I'd been sitting 10 yds. uphill I would have had a perfect shot, but I wasnt. All I could do was try to ease the bow back. Needless to say he saw me and whirled around and got the heck out of Dodge. In retrospect it's a good thing I didnt get him since I was hunting alone steeply downhill from my cut-down Volkswagen and theres no way I could have got him out in one piece. I know, hunt up drag down but I was young and dumb and hunting over the most incredible sign I've ever seen. The bears were feeding on Sarvis berry trees and they had broken down limbs 6 to 8 inches in diameter to get to the berries. Crap was everywhere. I sat there and shook for 30 minutes afterward.



Sounds intense!   Yeah, I've broken the mountain hunting rules a few times.  Hasn't cost me though yet, thankfully. 

Which, is the reason I like turkey hunting those hills more than big game hunting them.  No worries about going and checking out the next ridge over.


----------



## Marlin_444

38 days until Bear Season End Hunt...

WHOOT!!!


----------



## ripplerider

Jack I looked for your knife last night but had no luck. It was pouring rain and very windy and I wasnt dressed for it but I looked pretty well for it. Found an old broken lock blade (made in China junk.) I will go back with a metal detector and look better. That was a nice knife. I seem to have misplaced your phone no. temporarily so give me a call.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

ripplerider said:


> Jack I looked for your knife last night but had no luck. It was pouring rain and very windy and I wasnt dressed for it but I looked pretty well for it. Found an old broken lock blade (made in China junk.) I will go back with a metal detector and look better. That was a nice knife. I seem to have misplaced your phone no. temporarily so give me a call.



Did Jack lose the one he carried in his boot?  I plan on going back at least once this fall so pm me the likely location and if I go I will be looking for it too.


----------



## Marlin_444

33...


----------



## ripplerider

Not bear related but I thought I'd share this with my friends from camp. My brother and I had an awesome morning yesterday on a little piece of land I hunt a couple of times a year in Franklin co. He killed 2 does within 10 minutes with his Encore, then I busted a 7 pointer with my '06. Kept sitting in the stand for about 30 minutes hoping for another deer when along comes Mr. yote making a beeline for my deer. The Lord called him home also. Busy afternoon at the skinning shed.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> Not bear related but I thought I'd share this with my friends from camp. My brother and I had an awesome morning yesterday on a little piece of land I hunt a couple of times a year in Franklin co. He killed 2 does within 10 minutes with his Encore, then I busted a 7 pointer with my '06. Kept sitting in the stand for about 30 minutes hoping for another deer when along comes Mr. yote making a beeline for my deer. The Lord called him home also. Busy afternoon at the skinning shed.




Nice!  I took my son out with me this weekend, we didn't see anything.. can't imagine why...


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> Not bear related but I thought I'd share this with my friends from camp. My brother and I had an awesome morning yesterday on a little piece of land I hunt a couple of times a year in Franklin co. He killed 2 does within 10 minutes with his Encore, then I busted a 7 pointer with my '06. Kept sitting in the stand for about 30 minutes hoping for another deer when along comes Mr. yote making a beeline for my deer. The Lord called him home also. Busy afternoon at the skinning shed.



I was just thinkin bout checking in with the Bear Camp Brotherhood to see how everyone is doing for Deer Season; Sounds like you are doin fine, does a buck and WHOOT Mr. Yote goes too...  Sounds like a FINE day in the field!



pnome said:


> Nice!  I took my son out with me this weekend, we didn't see anything.. can't imagine why...



That young man looks like he needs a weekend at Bear Camp!  Glad you got him in the woods with you!!!

Me and my Son-in-law made our first weekend of Alabama Bow Season.  It was mainly a trip to check out a number of the stands we have not seen before.

Our Food Plots are amazing this year!  There fresh Deer Tracks everywhere, not seeing any Rubs or Scrapes yet but I expect them to be hitting it over the next couple weeks.

We will be out for Smoke Pole Opener next week when hunting in Alabama (for us anyway) begins in earnest 

I finally have a little hunting buddy (I have two girls, they do not hunt); although he is not so "little" I am having the time of my life sharing things I have picked up over my Deer Hunting Career...

Can't wait to have him get his first deer with me!  He killed his first and only deer when he was 11.  I gotta put him on a MONSTER!!!

See yah soon!

25 Days...


----------



## ripplerider

Nothing like kids in the woods. Yall need to bring those youngsters up here sometime. Of course my son WOULD have to be at his mothers this past weekend and miss out on a chance at a buck. Was hunting out of a double ladder stand I put up specifically for me and him to hunt together. Oh well, there will be more chances. What made our triple so sweet was the fact that I messed up my truck Fri. morning trying to dodge 3 deer. Got revenge!


----------



## Marlin_444

Road Deer ar the worst...  Worse than bugs on the windshield!

24 Y'all...

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Better bring yer long johns !!!!!  Its gonna be cold ..........
A new sleeping bag is on my shopping list before
the Dec hunt....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Better bring yer long johns !!!!!  Its gonna be cold ..........
> A new sleeping bag is on my shopping list before
> the Dec hunt....



Yep, I'll have my three sleeping bags with me and the "Mr. Buddy" heater running all night...  

I gotta pick up a new cot - What is that camping bed you have?

See yah soon!!!

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Yep, I'll have my three sleeping bags with me and the "Mr. Buddy" heater running all night...
> 
> I gotta pick up a new cot - What is that camping bed you have?
> 
> See yah soon!!!
> 
> Ron



Its a fold up type army cot....Got it at Dicks, I think....
maybe Wally World.....


----------



## ranger374

not gonna make it to the dec. hunt this time

oh well, did manage to stick a doe with the longbow this morning though

you can see the details here        

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6455452#post6455452


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> not gonna make it to the dec. hunt this time
> 
> oh well, did manage to stick a doe with the longbow this morning though
> 
> you can see the details here
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6455452#post6455452



You will be missed.  NICE shootin on the doe!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

This past weekend, the son in law and I were bow hunting at the club...

I hunted a newly referbished box stand (a converted port-a-potty - Hah!)...

No movement early...






Then comes out of the morning mist and fog... Hah!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> not gonna make it to the dec. hunt this time
> 
> oh well, did manage to stick a doe with the longbow this morning though
> 
> you can see the details here
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6455452#post6455452



To bad you won't be there Howard....
Enjoyed sharing camp with you and your Dad this year and look forward to next.....
Congrats on the Longbow doe.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> To bad you won't be there Howard....
> Enjoyed sharing camp with you and your Dad this year and look forward to next.....
> Congrats on the Longbow doe.....



Yep, tell Chuck I said hey!

New I missed someone...

*V*


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Yep, tell Chuck I said hey!
> 
> New I missed someone...
> 
> *V*



sure-- i'll tell him.

cold weather coming in--gonna get them big bucks moving

good luck everyone!!!!!

7mag--enjoyed hunting with ya too--looking forward to next year and seeing you or joe with that big ole bear!!


----------



## ripplerider

Way to go on the archery doe Howard! Are you going to stick with the longbow the rest of the season?


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> Way to go on the archery doe Howard! Are you going to stick with the longbow the rest of the season?



that's what i have thought about.  i want to kill a decent buck with it.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Howard - 

Stick a Bear with that bow!  

5 more hours logged...  

Black Powder starts here on Tuesday, me and the son in law plan to be at camp in a stand on Wed... 

I'll update on the adventure!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy Gobblers Y'all!!!

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Happy Gobblers Y'all!!!
> 
> *V*



Same to you Ron, and all our fellow outlaws.....

Are we still a go for Dec 2-3 ??????


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Same to you Ron, and all our fellow outlaws.....
> 
> Are we still a go for Dec 2-3 ??????



So far so good, I am 2 deer behind in my freezer, so I gotta get busy! 

I believes that's 12/3 - 4    

See yah soon! 

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> So far so good, I am 2 deer behind in my freezer, so I gotta get busy!
> 
> I believes that's 12/3 - 4
> 
> See yah soon!
> 
> Ron



Yep, Dec 3-4th....   my bad......


----------



## pnome

Happy T-day to you fellas too.  I am still a GO for the bear season closer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Happy T-day to you fellas too.  I am still a GO for the bear season closer.



Yehaaaa....That big ole' bruiser Bear ain't got a chance
now !!!!

Anybody hear if Jack found his knife ??????


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Have you checked to long range forecast for that weekend?   Brrrrr!!!! with a chance of precipitation.   

Still might make it.  

Turkey in the smoker for today and hope rivalry weekend turns out okay for those who care.   

No word on Jack's knife.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have you checked to long range forecast for that weekend?   Brrrrr!!!! with a chance of precipitation.
> 
> Still might make it.
> 
> Turkey in the smoker for today and hope rivalry weekend turns out okay for those who care.
> 
> No word on Jack's knife.




Yeah, might be a bit chilly !!!!! Already packed the heavy
duty long johns and all my serious cold weather gear !!!
Also loaded  some 7mag ammo for ole' hop along..


----------



## bowstring

Happy thanksgiving   Plan to be there with Skylar,2 grandsons and son in law. Will bring plenty of wood. Bought a pop up for the occasion. 
Hope to see everyone soon
Jack.  Bowstring


----------



## Marlin_444

Here I sit, 30ft up; coffee and some spice cake...  In all day, had a Spike Horn amble through at 7:45 - Let em grow...  If it had been a Nanny, I'd have some cube steak...  Oh well, good to see one...  Happy after Gobble Wobble Day!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Here I sit, 30ft up; coffee and some spice cake...  In all day, had a Spike Horn amble through at 7:45 - Let em grow...  If it had been a Nanny, I'd have some cube steak...  Oh well, good to see one...  Happy after Gobble Wobble Day!



You Dog *@#%*^...

Next weekend...Joe or I will get ole' hop a long.....
Its gonna be cold........

See ya on the Mountain !!!!!


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Next weekend...Joe or I will get ole' hop a long.....



Pnome likes this.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Pnome likes this.




Packin' light, movin' slow....If he's still in that bottom, he's
in trouble....I'll have a gun this time if we come face to face 
again.........


----------



## Marlin_444

OK fellas... 

I am not going to be able to make the trip - - Just got home from three (3) days in the woods - - NO DEER taken, saw only 1 spindly Spike Horn at 7:45 AM on Saturday, let him walk.  

I made a commitment to spend each chance in the deer woods until I get 2 in the freezer...  

Momma was a bit miffed at the idea also  - - I could have earned the trip had I put some CUBE STEAK in the freezer...

Anywho...  Enjoy the trip, I'll catch everyone in the spring... Unless Y'all decide to make a North Alabama hunting trip in January... 

Jack, I'll have to get up with you on the knife work your bud is doing for me. 

I will look to see the Bear y'all kill!!!

Ron


----------



## pnome

Boo.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I hunted often this past week also and zilch on the deer killing also.  They have become ghosts.  Did bump one out of the field walking in yesterday morning but since I was headed to an archery stand he was safe at 60 yards.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> OK fellas...
> 
> I am not going to be able to make the trip - - Just got home from three (3) days in the woods - - NO DEER taken, saw only 1 spindly Spike Horn at 7:45 AM on Saturday, let him walk.
> 
> I made a commitment to spend each chance in the deer woods until I get 2 in the freezer...
> 
> Momma was a bit miffed at the idea also  - - I could have earned the trip had I put some CUBE STEAK in the freezer...
> 
> Anywho...  Enjoy the trip, I'll catch everyone in the spring... Unless Y'all decide to make a North Alabama hunting trip in January...
> 
> Jack, I'll have to get up with you on the knife work your bud is doing for me.
> 
> I will look to see the Bear y'all kill!!!
> 
> Ron




Bummer....Gotta keep Momma happy tho'......

Really enjoyed meeting you this year Ron (finally) and look
forward to our next get together on the mountain..


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Bummer....Gotta keep Momma happy tho'......
> 
> Really enjoyed meeting you this year Ron (finally) and look
> forward to our next get together on the mountain..



Yep...  I know she would have grumbled and let me go but I don't want to use up my "Elk Hunt" opportunity for 2012... 

March 1 Ol'Cooter turns 50 so, hope springs eternal that I'll get my chance at an Elk next year, but we'll see...

Post the pics of of your bears when you kill them this weekend...  

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## pnome

OK guys, time to do some planning...

Since our grillmaster isn't going to make it.  I'll bring my camp grill and some charcoal and some good hardwood firewood.

I'm thinking there isn't likely to be much firewood left at camp and with how cold it's going to be, we are gonna need more.  So, if you can, bring some.

I'll also bring cups, plates, napkins, and plastic utensils.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I'll bring a couple packs of JV Brats. buns, mustard/ketchup and
chips....

I think jack said he would bring some firewood....


----------



## sinnemon

When is bear season 
?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

sinnemon said:


> When is bear season
> ?



Till Sunday Dec 5th on the Chatt Natl Forest.....
Buck, Bear, Hog.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Till Sunday Dec 5th on the Chatt Natl Forest.....
> Buck, Bear, Hog.....



Right and it opens the Deer Season Opener for Bow, runs until the first weekend of December (this weekend - & I am gonna miss it, Dang)...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Right and it opens the Deer Season Opener for Bow, runs until the first weekend of December (this weekend - & I am gonna miss it, Dang)...



We'll miss ya Ron!


----------



## bowstring

*end of season hun*

X2


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*Last hunt....*



bowstring said:


> X2



I'm gonna try to be at camp around noon, set up the tent
quick and hopefully spend the afternoon down the trail out
of camp toward Bob Creek.....Just past the dog leg downhill...

See yall' on the Mountain !!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Pooh...  And me in Miami...  Pooh...  Back to B'ham tomorrow


----------



## bowstring

*End of season Hunt*

Plan to be there 3 or 4, depending on traffic.  Plan to bring Rons flusher and knife and hope to get bear blood on it.
Ron, see you in January.


----------



## pnome

Not sure when I'm going to make it.  But it will either be before 4, or after 6.


----------



## ranger374

good luck guys--

just got back from minneapolis this afternoon--glad i got back today--they were expecting 4-8" of snow tomorrowwhich is nothing for them--but for this country boy i don't like flying in that.

rode a shuttle from the twin cities to rochester with bobby unser--pretty cool i did not realize it was him until i finally asked him what kind of work he did--he said well i used to drive--i won 3 indy 500's  really good down to earth guy.  started to ask for his autograph, but i figure he gets tired of that everywhere he goes.

going to try to stick another with the bow in the am--if it's too far away, i gotta have some for the freezer--the 7mag is gonna sing!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Well I didn't make it.  Way too much to get done around home including trying to get caught up with work  , maybe stick an arrow in a deer  , and making the woman of the house happy by going to this Christmas event on Sunday  .  

Hope those who made it see and pop some boo boos.


----------



## Marlin_444

Report...


----------



## pnome

Some does have been spotted.  And something big crashing through the woods.


----------



## pnome

Dawson got his first deer this evening.  A big bodied 4pt!  Congrats Dawson!


----------



## ranger374

congrats on the deer---how long was the drag!!!!

i didn't get a shot on anything here with the bow this am, but i did let the 7mag sing on a couple--now the wife is happy we got something for the freezer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> congrats on the deer---how long was the drag!!!!
> 
> i didn't get a shot on anything here with the bow this am, but i did let the 7mag sing on a couple--now the wife is happy we got something for the freezer.



Dawson shot the deer at the dog leg on the road out of
camp....All uphill....Luckily I had my deer cart !!!!
By the way, Dawson is 8 yrs old, and made a perfect double lung 
shot with his .243....Buck ran about 15 yds then dropped !!!!

Over all it was a great weekend...Food was great as usual..
Pork chops, Brats, baked potatoes, potato wedges and
home made biscuits....
I saw a doe on the way in Sat AM, and saw a bear as it
crossed a trail in front of me...It turned into a black bottle
rocket when it saw me and ran straight uphill into a small
thicket...I whistled to stop it, but could not get a shot..
About 40 yds, but so thick.....
Found lots of fresh Bear sign: poop, scratched and bit trees, and
several places where Bears came up from Bob Creek onto
the Mtn that AM....
It was very windy Sat and Sunday, and actually blew joe's
tent and my pop up down the road....Jack and Jimmy brought 
them back to camp, but when I came in Sat at noon, my pop up 
was upside down behind my tent stuck
in the pine trees !!!!
It was so windy Sat night, I thought it was gonna rip my old
tent to pieces !!!!
Great weekend, and I can't wait for Turkey season !!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Congrats Dawson, let's see a pic!  Good to hear that Deer are being taken!!!

I will be in the woods of North Alabama from Dec. 10 - 18; it is Magic Time (Rut) here and hope springs eternal on my next big buck...

Of course, I'll whack -a- doe when one presents itself without an escort...

My Cube Steak from Sunday Morning; now the "Monkey" is off my back...







Y'all have a fun and safe remainder of the Deer Season!!!

See yah soon...

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Congrats Dawson, let's see a pic!  Good to hear that Deer are being taken!!!
> 
> I will be in the woods of North Alabama from Dec. 10 - 18; it is Magic Time (Rut) here and hope springs eternal on my next big buck...
> 
> Of course, I'll whack -a- doe when one presents itself without an escort...
> 
> My Cube Steak from Sunday Morning; now the "Monkey" is off my back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have a fun and safe remainder of the Deer Season!!!
> 
> See yah soon...
> 
> *V*



Congrats on that big ole doe....Looks like she has been
eatin' good and will taste good as well....

Washing my clothes and repacking my truck for the Blanton
Creek WMA quota hunt Thurs and Friday this week...
Leaving Wed AM to set up camp and hang my stand....
Already got a dandy spot picked out...Just gotta get there
first !!!

Then Next week Chattahoochee Bend State park quota
hunt too !!!

Then I am likely done till Turkey season.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Congrats on that big ole doe....Looks like she has been
> eatin' good and will taste good as well....
> 
> Washing my clothes and repacking my truck for the Blanton
> Creek WMA quota hunt Thurs and Friday this week...
> Leaving Wed AM to set up camp and hang my stand....
> Already got a dandy spot picked out...Just gotta get there
> first !!!
> 
> Then Next week Chattahoochee Bend State park quota
> hunt too !!!
> 
> Then I am likely done till Turkey season.....



Sounds like a plan!  We'll see how she tastes at the Bar-B-Q for Turkey Opener in the spring...

Take care and we'll see you soon!

* V *


----------



## Marlin_444

Anybuddy coming to visit in January?


----------



## pnome

Jack said he was coming.  How many guests are you allow to bring on your club?  If I come the same time Jack does, is that gonna make all your fellow club members all angry?


----------



## Marlin_444

Nope, come'on...  

I'll double check but my family has 2 memberships  ...


----------



## bowstring

I would like skylar to come down and shoot a deer. I passed your flusher onto joe. Talk to you soon
Jack


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey 'Strang - Sent you (via Mrs. bowstring) a text...  Thanks again for the Knife Handle - - Redux...


----------



## ranger374

well, hope everyone's doing good.  we have been doing good, just regular old work and try to hunt in between.  

7mag--how did chatachoochee bend hunt go???

if any of yall kill old mookie, post a pic so we can see what he looks like!!!!

i am still on my quest of hunting with the trad bows--and my interest is enough that I have been looking at some custom made bows--man them thangs are $$$$$--guess that's why i am just looking

hope ya'll have a Merry CHRISTmas--yes we are not afraid to say those words!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

How's everybody?  Hope you packed your freezers with the renewable resource (as Uncle Ted Says) - - Venison ...

I just got back from my 10 day North Alabama (Bankhead National Forest) Hunt - where the big guy blest me in many ways - 

* Just by being able to be out there!







* My son in law took his first deer in 25 years...






* I got my 2nd Butterball Nanny and 






* Got my first bone in a couple years (busted up 8  )






Merry Christmas and Happy New Year brothers & sisters, Have a safe and fun holiday season - - We have a brand new and unused Bear Season coming up soon (WOO HOO)

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> well, hope everyone's doing good.  we have been doing good, just regular old work and try to hunt in between.
> 
> 7mag--how did chatachoochee bend hunt go???
> 
> if any of yall kill old mookie, post a pic so we can see what he looks like!!!!
> 
> i am still on my quest of hunting with the trad bows--and my interest is enough that I have been looking at some custom made bows--man them thangs are $$$$$--guess that's why i am just looking
> 
> hope ya'll have a Merry CHRISTmas--yes we are not afraid to say those words!!!




Did not kill anything at CB..Saw 3 does but quite
a bit of fresh buck sign...It rained the day I arrived, and
the next day, I found fresh scrapes and 2-3 day old rubs
so I hunted the wind, saw does but let them walk...
And came home empty handed....
Had 9 deer feed behind my tent for 2 hrs the last night...
It was a full moon so I think it slowed daytime movement
down...Only about 30 (out of 75 quota) showed up and
about 10-12 deer killed.....There was a forest fire the last
day, so there was lots of smoke, fire trucks, and tractors
in the woods cutting fire breaks and trying to contain the fire....
Not real big from what I understand, but the woods were very dry 
so it could have gotten bad real quick....
Park Mgt hosted a good hunt, but with late season, full
moon don't think they harvested what they hoped....

Merry Christmas to all !!!!

Come on Turkey season !!!!
:cow::cow:


----------



## Marlin_444

Guess which one is "THE TOAD"...






* V *


----------



## ranger374

is that a drop tine or something hanging from your hand??


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Guess which one is "THE TOAD"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * V *



We have to 'guess'   

To all my booboo hunting friends:  may your Christmas be merry and the new year bring us back together for more good memories.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> is that a drop tine or something hanging from your hand??



Sumthin Hangin...  Wish it were a droptine...  Gotta get me one of them someday!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> We have to 'guess'
> 
> To all my booboo hunting friends:  may your Christmas be merry and the new year bring us back together for more good memories.



I shoulda figgered you'd guess correctly 

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and have a safe & fun Holiday Season. 

God Bless us everyone!

* V *


----------



## Marlin_444

On a sad note - I was notified that one of my dear friends from the GON Forum passed away.

Ted Davis - aka - The Terminator

I sent him a Happy Birthday wish on Facebook and had a response from a friend in common that he was killed in a car accident on September 18th.

Ted and I traded a number of weapons over several years, unfortunately we did not interact socially.  He was a Christian man, always with a BIG OLE Southern Grin; laughing with a solid handshake.

I look forward to seeing Ted again when I cross over to the otherside.  I am a better person for having known him and others who have gone on. 
I hope you had a chance to meet him, he leaves a young son behind.  Although I am not much on traditional burials I am trying to find out where Ted is buried so I can pay my respects. 

Take care and I look forward to seeing you on our next hunt!


----------



## ripplerider

Sorry to hear about your friend Ron. Congrats on your nice buck. Just wanted to say "Merry Christmas" to all my friends on here. Yall have a happy holiday!


----------



## Eddy M.

sorry about your friend  Ron, eddy


----------



## Marlin_444

Eddy M. said:


> sorry about your friend  Ron, eddy



Thanks Eddy - I hope you are yours are enjoy a Festive Holiday Season!!!

Happy New Year Everyone!!!

I am looking forward to draggin a 400 Pounder out of the woods (with your help) this season...

* V *


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Thanks Eddy -
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to draggin a 400 Pounder out of the woods (with your help) this season...
> 
> * V *



I think I know where a 400lb bear lives !!!!!
At leased he LOOKED to be 400lbs.....Especially when you
only have a 3" pocket knife with you !!!!

Happy New Year guys !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> as far as season pics go, i should have one of a big ole bear, but-well you know how that went
> 
> anyways, i did add a deer to the trophy wall, and 2 slick heads to the freezer.
> 
> when trapping season ends in a couple of weeks, i'll post a season end pic of those too.
> 
> anyways here's my little old deer



Hey Howard - 

Did you get your mount back yet?

* V *


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok folks... 

Happy New Year!!!

I posted the dates for Turkey Opener - - March 24 and 25, planning to be there...

Hope you get the biggun before the season ends!!!

*V*


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Howard -
> 
> Did you get your mount back yet?
> 
> * V *



yes, last summer. i don't have any pic on the puter, but i'll send you one on your phone--if you know how to get it from your phone to the puter, you can post it on here if you want.

got to check my BIL wedding date.  i hope it's the weekend before.  hope to make it up there this spring.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> yes, last summer. i don't have any pic on the puter, but i'll send you one on your phone--if you know how to get it from your phone to the puter, you can post it on here if you want.
> 
> got to check my BIL wedding date.  i hope it's the weekend before.  hope to make it up there this spring.



Hope you can join us for the Turkey Opener, I hope to be able to explore (Scout) some areas for next year too...

Happy New Year!  I look forward to seeing you in the spring...

Here is the pic of "Mookie" - this is a much better deer than this pic indicates...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Hope you can join us for the Turkey Opener, I hope to be able to explore (Scout) some areas for next year too...
> 
> Happy New Year!  I look forward to seeing you in the spring...
> 
> Here is the pic of "Mookie" - this is a much better deer than this pic indicates...



I hope it is a better deer than that half of it is so small I can't see the back end.  

At this time 3/24 is on my calendar.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> I hope to be able to explore (Scout) some areas for next year too...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can get Joe to organize a 2012 Spring "Death march"
> to help you find new territory...
> 
> I already got my Archery opener spot identified.....
> And I just gotta go find a couple of trees for my tree stand
> for BP and gun opener weekends.....Might stay all BP week
> if Jack is gonna be there as usual....
> Even got a new Magnum In-line (sorry Jack) 50 cal muzzle
> loader...even have 2 lbs of 777 to burn this summer...
> 
> I'm ready !!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Yeah, those cell phone pics do not do justice...  

Maybe Howard can get a better pic as that deer is a FINE Specimen from last season...

Hope y'all get to hunt the southern zone some this next few weeks...

*V*


----------



## pnome

gonna have to check this out next time I'm up there...

http://www.ajc.com/news/squabble-over-presence-of-1283714.html


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> gonna have to check this out next time i'm up there...
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/squabble-over-presence-of-1283714.html



cool!


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> cool!



I bet I found the cemetery


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

Joe & Jack, the weather looks to be "On Point" 1/14 - 26 Degrees, 1/15 - 29 Degrees and 1/16 - 31 so warm clothes will be in order... 

We can hook up at the "Old Houston Jail House" - 

Houston Historical Jail
Located at 4786 Co. Rd. 63 in Houston, Alabama;  Learn more at the Houston Historical Society.

The Old Houston Jail, circa 1868, is certified as the oldest structure of its kind in the State of Alabama and the second oldest in the United States. Houston was the the original Winston County seat.   The Old HOuston Jail was placed on The National Registry of Historic Places in 1975. The Old Houston Jail has a very unique architectural design consisting of logs and nails which provide a glimpse into life in the 19th Century.   A countywide initiative to restore and preserve the Jail was begun in 2006.  Hours of Operation: Open 7 days a week. Free access.

Just GPS center city - Houston (Winston County), AL - It is in North Alabama and not the one in South Alabama as there are two (2) Houston's in the state.


----------



## pnome

OK.  I wont be there till about ~8pm friday night.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> OK.  I wont be there till about ~8pm friday night.



I know it's a bit of a hoof, but I'll keep the light on 

Last I heard from Jack is that he and the boys - Skylar and Jamie will be over sometime on Friday...

I hope to have to drag ol'Floppy Horns out by the time Y'all get there 

Be safe!

*V*


----------



## bowstring

*Fri night*

We're looking fwd to it. The boys have a couple of tree rats for the grill. Maybe they'll get a couple rabbit by then too  it doesn't surprise me that the outlaw bears will meet at the jail, 
See you there at 8 pm on Friday. Alabama time, correct?
Looking fwd to it. Thanks. 
Jack


----------



## Marlin_444

On stand this AM, hope the rain holds off til after light!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hah! Had not thought of that Jack - - Outlaws at the Jail House...  Yep - 8 PM central at the Old Houston Jail House... I have not has Bushy Tailed Tree Rat since the one I killed with my Dad, wish he could be with us!  We'll hoist a toast 3 three to him! 

Be safe!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Weather - North Alabama 1/13 - 16 2012*

http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/The+Lake+House+USAL0286:1:US

Low 20's to low 30's - Lowest temps 4 days in a row for the season...

Expecting some activity - - WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Beautiful morning in the Bankhead National Forest!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

The shootin begins!  Sounded like shots down where Jack and the boys were at... We'll see...


----------



## ranger374

Well--we're still waiting--anybody get one??


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> Well--we're still waiting--anybody get one??



I think they just like to keep us waitin'.......

How much is an Alabama out of state hunting license for
us GA boys ????


----------



## pnome

120.   Saw some does.  No bucks.  Had a great time!


----------



## ripplerider

A couple of friends and I walked the Arkaquah trail yesterday from Brasstown Bald to Trackrock Gap, a five and a half mile trip. I highly recommend it-awesome views as it follows the ridgeline most of the way. Lots of cool rock formations. Didnt see any critters though.


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> Hey dad i'm on your gon and I thought I might just say hello . So Ahoj	Goddag	Hallo Tungjatjeta	Barevdzes	Marhaba	Servas	Salaam aleihum Kaixo	Dobri Dzen	Namoshkar	Min ga la baa	Nei ho Tere	Salaam	Heippa	Bonjour Gamarjobat	Hallo	Geia sou	Namaste Sziasztok Dia duit	Ciao	Konnichi wa	Ahnyong	Salve Sveiki	Labas	Namaskaram	Hallo	Czesc Ola	Salut	Privet	Zdravo	Zdravo Hola	Hej	Merhaba	Privit	Dydd da well thats a lot of languages !


huh


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Looks like Jeffs son has a language app on his phone.....

Ahoj	Goddag	Hallo Tungjatjeta	Barevdzes Marhaba	Servas	Salaam aleihum Kaixo	Dobri Dzen	Namoshkar	Min ga la baa	Nei ho Tere	Salaam	Heippa Bonjour Gamarjobat	Hallo	Geia sou	Namaste Sziasztok Dia duit	Ciao	Konnichi wa	Ahnyong	Salve Sveiki	Labas Namaskaram	Hallo	Czesc Ola	Salut	Privet	Zdravo	Zdravo Hola	Hej	Merhaba	Privit	Dydd da well thats a lot of languages !

Back at ya !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

I had a good time with some GA Bear Hunters in Alabama.  Got Joe into an area of the Bankhead Forest and he was off on his own... 

The next couple days I spent with Jack, Skylar and Jamie.  We went into three different area's in the Forest, did not see any deer but saw some sign and went to the Natural Bridge and found some old Cow Bones and a Skull... 

This time of the year it's really a tough slog in North Alabama hunting whitetails; I might have to scope out some wildlife preserves in S. Alabama for next season.

See y'all for turkey opener!

*V*


----------



## ripplerider

Sorry about that. I made him put me up an avatar finally as punishment. You guys should come do some trout fishing this spring. I've got enough stuff to take take at least 4 people float fishing on the Toccoa River, maybe 6 or 7 if the waters high enough for my raft. Recognize the tomahawk Jack? It came in handy on that tough old boar.


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> Sorry about that. I made him put me up an avatar finally as punishment. You guys should come do some trout fishing this spring. I've got enough stuff to take take at least 4 people float fishing on the Toccoa River, maybe 6 or 7 if the waters high enough for my raft. Recognize the tomahawk Jack? It came in handy on that tough old boar.



Hah!  Kids and computers these days! I would love to Trout Fish in the Spring but I better save my time for a Turkey Hunt and then Bear Season (It's a Wife thing). Y'all have fun and post some pics.

NICE PIG by the way, I'd be happy with one of those in the freezer and on the wall!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All -

Here is a pic of Skylar and Jamie under the Natural Bridge in the Bankhead National Forest in North Alabama.







I really had a good time having young men hunting with us, Joe took a pic or two of them fishing off my boat dock also.

Jeff, you may get an idea of the "Tree Situation" we talked about from that pic...  

We are putting the "City" house up for sale this spring; hope to get it sold and head up to the Mountain Lake (Smith Lake) full time by Fall...  

See y'all soon!

*V*


----------



## bowstring

*awesome weekend*

Had a fantastic weekend at smith lake and buckhead national forest. Thanks, Ron and Joe for being positive mentors to Skylar and Jamie.  Already discussing turkey opener and trout fishing.  
Jeff, I have your small tomahawk.
Thanks for the wonderful hospitality Ron...great place!!

See you March 24th.
Jack


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Strang - 

Let the Mrs. know I found your Battery Pack and Jamie left his camo jacket in my backpack - 

I'll ship all to you this coming week!

Saw a 75 - 80lb Doe or Button yesterday; let it pass as I was looking for a butter ball nanny (120 - 150 range)...

Next weekend ends this season (1/31), then on Wednesday (2/1) begins the new season.

Hope everyone is doing well, any of y'all getting out to Bow Hunt the five metro counties?

Be safe and have fun; tomorrow is another day!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Wonder how big-a-kick this BFR in 444 Marlin will produce???

WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Wonder how big-a-kick this BFR in 444 Marlin will produce???
> 
> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> *V*



it depends on if you keep it long enough to shoot it

does it have a muzzle break--can't tell from the photo


----------



## Marlin_444

That's right - It may sucumb to the next thing that catches my eye...  

No break on it, just a straight 10" pipe that is gonna be cut-n- crowned to 7.5" 

Aughta be a bit of a kick when I pull that trigger, you reckon?


----------



## Marlin_444

Well...  This morning my Son in law (Tim) and I go back into #25 and look for the Monster I took a poke at yesterday evening! 

I was set up in a box stand one of the 8 converted portapottys we put up before the season started in August.  

It over looks a huge clear cut 300 yards in front 400 yards left and about 600 yards + to the right all surrounded by woodlines... 

About 5:15 the dogs started yelping, there he came out of the edge of the woodline right in front of me as pretty as you please...

He darted in and out the at about 300 yards he cut right up a hill to my right...  Me, well I was manuvering to get a bead on him inside the stand, had to stand and crouch laying the Remington 700 on the window ledge (a cut out of the wall framed by 2x4s) - I steadied the cross hairs 2 feet ahead of him above a shoulder shot... 

I squeeeezed the trigger and the .300 Win Mag ROARED... He reacted and continued for a second uphill and suddenly came back down hill and disappered behind a brushpile... 

By this time my gizzard was thumping I got the weak in the knees shakes as I let "Buck Fever" pour out of me... 

I had to go to the otherside of this section of the club to get Tim so we could look for the buck... 

By the time we got to the area it was dark; so we are headed in at first light to see what we can find...

In talking to othere members, this could be the big 10 point that has been missed by at least 4 other folks this season. 

With any luck he may be piled up around the area this morning, we'll see.  Regardless; it's a heck of a way to end the season! 

I'll update later; I had to write this up while it was fresh on my mind; I tossed and turned all night! 

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Well..........We need info !!!!!!! and pics.....


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> Well..........We need info !!!!!!! and pics.....



he said clean miss--no blood or hair found--oh well at least when we shoot bear we get a little blood


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> he said clean miss--no blood or hair found--oh well at least when we shoot bear we get a little blood



Clean miss !!!!
I bet I know where someone can get a good deal on a
Rem 700 in 300 win mag !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

Clean miss on this one; I made the same shot on my buck earlier this year but he was a much smaller buck. 

We searched the area for 4 hours circling and zig zagging, Ol' Floppy Horns lives to see another season. 

Bumped a group of 2 and 3 does as we looked high and low, even saw a few areas to get into next season.

No regrets, just wish that he woulda stopped for a moment, but hey that's deer hunting.

I look forward to getting back up with him this season.

See you in the woods!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

On a lighter note, I took the BFR to John Gallagher with www.gallagherfirearms.com and he will have the newly cut and recrowned to 7.5" revolver ready in a couple weeks. 

I was impressed by him as he completely stripped down my son in law's Browning BAR - cleaned it and reassembled it in about 5 minutes...  WOW...  

I'll have the BFR with me for turkey opener...  I know y'all are just die'n to pull the trigger on that Bear Killer!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

From whence we saw Mr. Floppy Horns...  My favorite stand of the year #25 a rehabilitated Port-a-pooh...






Be'n Redneck is Cool!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Now THATS a stand !!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Chop Jobs ready...


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Chop Jobs ready...



don't see any pics...................................................


----------



## Marlin_444

Have to take a ride to Jasper; not planned til week after next when we go up to the lake to convert the Hunt Camp into the Lake House...  Stay Tuned... 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Nip & Tuck done - from 10" (Actually 10.5")...







to 7.5"...  Speed Loader is not very functional but hey, it holds those Mega Rounds   






It's a Flame Thrower too...  I call him "Side Kick"...  W... W... WHEEEEE... WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....  W... W... WHEEEEEEEEEEE...


----------



## pnome

Nice.  Can't wait to squeeze one off with it.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hold on tight...  Pure Adren'lin


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Hold on tight...  Pure Adren'lin



still not a 500 though

so who all is planning on going up for turkey opener??


----------



## pnome

I'll be there!


----------



## Marlin_444

I am stacking wood for the weekend already, gonna bring the bow for a twist on Turkey Hunting...

Have not heard from Bowstring and crew, nor gobbleinwoods or 7 Mag Hunter but I assume they'll be along directly to comments...

Adjusted the title for Roll Call...

See y'all soon!

*v*


----------



## ranger374

bringing my recurve too


----------



## Marlin_444

Hit 425 on the Bench 2 days ago...  2 days ahead of my 50th!

Good to have goals in life, but my left elbow hurts like the dickens...

Not from the bench but from them dang barbells...  WOO HOO!!!

Today would be my 17th Birthday for the 33rd time had it not been leap year!!!

See y'all soon!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - Attendees to date:
***********************
Howard 
Joe
Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I'm in......


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - Attendees to date:
***********************
Howard 
Joe
Doug
Ron 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

My (new to me) Turkey Shooter...






'72 Marlin / Glenfield Model 50 XX Full Choke...

WOO HOO...

*V*


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> My (new to me) Turkey Shooter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '72 Marlin / Glenfield Model 50 XX Full Choke...
> 
> WOO HOO...
> 
> *V*



You need to get a 10ga.


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> My (new to me) Turkey Shooter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '72 Marlin / Glenfield Model 50 XX Full Choke...
> 
> WOO HOO...
> 
> *V*



I thought you were gonna shoot one with a bow..........


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> My (new to me) Turkey Shooter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '72 Marlin / Glenfield Model 50 XX Full Choke...
> 
> WOO HOO...
> 
> *V*



Nice....


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> You need to get a 10ga.



Good luck finding a model 50 or 55 in 10GA



ranger374 said:


> I thought you were gonna shoot one with a bow..........



You know me, I'll probably bring the Bow, Model 50 and my CVA 50 cal too...



7Mag Hunter said:


> Nice....



Thanks, I had a 36" Barrel'd Model 55 sometime back; it was one to take to a "Turkey Shoot"...  

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I am bringin' my Dads "Turkey Shoot" gun....

Post WW2 single barrel 12 guage....Been the demise of countless
rabbits, squirrels, quail, dove, and even a few Turks...Kicks like
a mule, but holds a good pattern...Light to carry, so its a winner..

maybe a NEF single 12guage 3" mag I just bought from a pawn
shop...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Good luck finding a model 50 or 55 in 10GA



Behold the power of Google:
http://www.gunsamerica.com/91183633...uns/Marlin_Model_5510_Original_Super_Goos.htm


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Behold the power of Google:
> http://www.gunsamerica.com/91183633...uns/Marlin_Model_5510_Original_Super_Goos.htm



Alas this item is no longer for sale....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> I am bringin' my Dads "Turkey Shoot" gun....
> 
> Post WW2 single barrel 12 guage....Been the demise of countless
> rabbits, squirrels, quail, dove, and even a few Turks...Kicks like
> a mule, but holds a good pattern...Light to carry, so its a winner..
> 
> maybe a NEF single 12guage 3" mag I just bought from a pawn
> shop...



COOL!  Those old sigles are some fine shooters...  

The last NEF I pulled the trigger on was a 10GA; talk about kick!  My Dad shot one many years ago and it knocked him on his Duff...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> COOL!  Those old sigles are some fine shooters...
> 
> The last NEF I pulled the trigger on was a 10GA; talk about kick!  My Dad shot one many years ago and it knocked him on his Duff...




  Yeah, first time I shot Dads 12ga I was about
8 or so and shot at a squirrel in a Hickory tree...Hit the
Squirrel, but the gun went this way, and I went the other..Straight to the ground....Hurt like heck......

Got a slip on recoil pad on it to this day !!!!

Gonna be a good weekend !!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Yepper, lookin forward to a couple nights at camp...  Bringin some Burger for the grill...  






















WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Been on the West Coast for 2 weeks, and so glad to get home so
I can start packin for the Mountain !!!!!

Gear list is ready and I'm checkin' it twice....As usual, I am bringing
way to much stuff !!!!

I gotta get a bigger truck !!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

I voted today...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> I voted today...



Care to share ?????

Newt ????
Rommy?????
Santy??????


Paul ?????  Say it ain't so !!!!!!!

Where is our countdown clock ???


----------



## pnome

Yeah... thread needs more countdown


----------



## Marlin_444

Newt - But I believe it'll whittle down to Romney...  I don't know Santana enough, although I like their music...  I like what Paul has to say but I can't get past the Mr. M'gooey'ness so I am ALL IN for any alternative to what we have right now...  Did I say that OUT LOUD!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Yeah... thread needs more countdown



11 days until Turkey Opener on the Mountain...

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Newt - But I believe it'll whittle down to Romney...  I don't know Santana enough, although I like their music...  I like what Paul has to say but I can't get past the Mr. M'gooey'ness so I am ALL IN for any alternative to what we have right now...  Did I say that OUT LOUD!!!



I hear ya.....Sounds like we may be thinkin' the same....

It would be fun to watch Newt and 'Boma have a debate !!!!!

I think "Newt" would eat "someone" elses lunch !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Today it's....

9 days til


----------



## Marlin_444

10, 9, 8 days to go...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I will arrive early Friday AM hopefully, get set up, and ride
both roads with a chain saw to get some camp wood....AND to
listen for some Gobblers......

I can bring some 'Brats or Nathans hot dogs....OR
.....Could even smoke a butt on Thursday if anyone wants BBQ Fri or Sat night ????
Yall decide the menu, and I will cook or bring it !!!!!

DB


----------



## pnome

Ummmm.. I don't turn down BBQ.  Ever.


----------



## Marlin_444

10, 9, 8, 7 days to go...

Deer Burgers on my list to bring, gonna mix some breakfast sausage in with them - - Have not heard from bostring and his crew yet...

Cleaned up the Model 50 today, I think it'll be my weapon to bring...  trying to come light for this trip; may stay over through Wed. to do some sales calls in Metro Atlanta Mon-Wed...  

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> 10, 9, 8, 7 days to go...
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up the Model 50 today, I think it'll be my weapon to bring...  trying to come light for this trip; may stay over through Wed. to do some sales calls in Metro Atlanta Mon-Wed...
> 
> *V*



Wish I could stay a couple extra days too, but I have a
convention in Las Vegas to go to, leving Tuesday AM....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Wish I could stay a couple extra days too, but I have a
> convention in Las Vegas to go to, leving Tuesday AM....



Vegas - Rough duty...  Tell Elvis I said "Duh Huh"...  He'll know what I mean...  

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

10, 9, 8, 7,  6 days to go...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5 days to go...


----------



## Marlin_444

*Tic... Toc... Tic... Toc... Tic... Toc...*

10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4 days to go...


----------



## Marlin_444

10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3days to go...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

YeeeeHaaaaaa.....

Hope the pollen is not as bad on the Mtn as it is here !!!!
Everything is yellow/green !!!!!!

I am going to smoke a pork butt tomorrow and bring sauce....
Maybe someone else can bring buns, chips pickles  or more side dishes.....

What is final head count ?????
Where's Jack ???????
and Jeff ???


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Better bring yer Frogg Toggs !!!!
and umberfeller.......Its gonna rain !!!


----------



## pnome

It's not gonna be near as bad as last year.  Just some scattered storms.


----------



## ranger374

pnome said:


> It's not gonna be near as bad as last year.  Just some scattered storms.



yeah--and you know where those "scattered" storms are going to be right..........

i can bring buns and chips and a jar of homegrown bread and butter pickles--just need to know how many are going to be there.

oh yeah--dad said he rode through there a couple of weeks ago and the gate was shut--do they normally shut that one??  or has anyone been by that way lately to see if it is open now??


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> yeah--and you know where those "scattered" storms are going to be right..........
> 
> i can bring buns and chips and a jar of homegrown bread and butter pickles--just need to know how many are going to be there.
> 
> oh yeah--dad said he rode through there a couple of weeks ago and *the gate was shut*--do they normally shut that one??  or has anyone been by that way lately to see if it is open now??



Uh oh.   That's no good.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> yeah--and you know where those "scattered" storms are going to be right..........
> 
> i can bring buns and chips and a jar of homegrown bread and butter pickles--just need to know how many are going to be there.
> 
> oh yeah--dad said he rode through there a couple of weeks ago and the gate was shut--do they normally shut that one??  or has anyone been by that way lately to see if it is open now??



I plan to arrive before noon Friday so I can call you guys
if it is closed...I got Joe, Howard and Jacks #, but not Ron..
So shoot me a PM with your # and if the gate is closed, we
will have to develop plan B......

I am smoking a 7-8 lb Butt, so we will have enough meat
for a dozen or more....BBQ for breakfast too !!!!


----------



## ranger374

i looked on a forest service map online a few min. ago, and it said it was supposed to open either on 3/10 or 3/15 so i guess maybe now its open??


----------



## Marlin_444

10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2 days to go...

Gonna have my Pop Up chair, Rubber Boots and Frogg Toggs...  Hope to leave out as Early as Possible in the AM to get around camp by 2'ish...

7 Mag - PM to you on my digits...  I am flying back to B'ham tomorrow evening from Baltimore; hope the weather holds as I do not cotton to bumpy airplane rides...

See you on the mountain!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Today = The Migration...  See you this afternoon...

1 day


----------



## 35rem

Good luck to ya guys.  Wish I could come join you for camping.  You may see me wondering around the woods though.


----------



## Marlin_444

Have fun and be safe, Dana Young popped by and warned about Rattlers!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

No Turkeys taken, gobbled all around me...  Many seen by participants; they can add comments - - 







Setting up the Woody's 2012 - 13 Bear Camp this evening...

Take care and catch lot's of fish during the off season!!!

Ron


----------



## pnome

Almost stumbled over a big ole' gobbler on the walk back to the truck this morning.  I stopped short and eased off, but I guess he saw me, because he was gone.

Great weekend in the mountains!


----------

